# How much do you weigh



## Great White

*How much do you weigh*​
Less that 180lb46825.73%180lb - 190lb29316.11%191lb - 200lb20711.38%201lb - 210lb23512.92%211lb - 220lb1779.73%221lb - 235lb1679.18%236lb - 250lb1287.04%Greater than 250lb1447.92%


----------



## Great White

Hello all.

I know there has recentally been a "Stats" thread, but i wanted to start this one, so i could see it in a poll.

The reason that i ask, is that most people that i speak to one disscussion boards are in the 200lb - 230lb range. (With the exception of Condor, who is 280lb+ !!!!)

Is there a reason for this, or do you think it is the weight that people start noticing they cant gain much weight from here on, so look at going into AAS use - Therefore using these kinds of boards.

I know i started using AAS in the 180lb weight range as i found it hard to put on weight from here (Having a raging metabolism dosnt help). I am now 215lb+

Anyways, thought, suggestions and poll here!

Paul


----------



## Great White

I take it the Greater than 250lb is you Condor


----------



## Cheater2K

lol


----------



## Guest

me as well!!


----------



## CONDOR

LMFAO....i don't surf the general forums too much lol but yep thats me 250lbs+


----------



## CONDOR

soon need greater than 300lbs!


----------



## Great White

Heh


----------



## #22

300 lbs! Bloody hell!


----------



## Great White

He is stood on the scales holding a 150lb bar 

*hides*


----------



## #22

Hehe, for some reason i can just imagine him driving something like a reno, and having the axels grinding accross the road on the drivers side.


----------



## CONDOR

I have a........wait for it.........new Clio sport hahahahahahaha, i just really really wanted one!


----------



## #22

Aha, ok then.


----------



## the novice

Hello to everyone, i am 287lbs and have just started using aas this year. i find it really easy to put weight on but have to be carefull not to put to much fat on.


----------



## harry-turner2

hi everyone im 260 at the moment, i go in to hospital on the 26th of november for knee op had to pull out of the british champships this sunday coming when i start my new co**** after op i will grow like a beast,


----------



## Guest

is it just me that's 130llbs.....


----------



## Jud6572

180 meself! seems like i'm the small fry here!!


----------



## geo99

yeah me too bud! feel like a bit of a light weight compared to these boys! 182!!!!!


----------



## Guest

i,m 266 and heading for 280 for next summer


----------



## Greyphantom

After about 2.5 months off I am down to 103 kg (227lbs) looking to get back to 111kg (244lbs) and then gain till I am about 270 in fairly good shape... (well its christmas and thats what I am asking santa for...lol)..


----------



## Deca Devil

New cycle starting Monday, currently at 220lbs, hoping for a solid 10-15lbs by Xmas!!

DD


----------



## hackskii

205 down from 215 last cycle. I am going to lose some weight and not lose the strength. I need to clean the diet up some.

Still benching 335 though.


----------



## LjK

I'm only 185, but at five foot seven another 20 pounds would do me, I'm alredy looking like a barrel


----------



## robin_3_16

i am 6 foot 1 and about 180-190lb's

seems like i am a bean

and even though i eat like ahorse can't put much on, but only being 18 time is on my side, i aim to reach about 300lb's

i wanna be big!


----------



## OnePack

i'm 174lbs (about 3 weeks ago). i'm aiming at the 180-190 bracket before this easter.


----------



## Greyphantom

Can I change mine... now 110kg (242 lbs...).. and growing... watch this space... well not this one in particular... but still watch...


----------



## Guest

219lbs here, bloody dropped from 223lbs  , I'll check again today. I'm coming to get you PAULY!!!! and don't give me that water excuse crap


----------



## hackskii

5'7" 210lbs this morning March 15 2004

Lost 6 lbs the last 16 days (not trying to) off cycle.

208.5 29 days post cycle. March 28 2004 down from 216.


----------



## robin_3_16

200lbs dead on, but a bit of fat holding

but getting there aiming for about 16 stone by summer, about 220 i think

a lot but possible!


----------



## Panthro

hmm, 2olbs by the summer robin? dont rush mate, you are only young. the quicker you gain it, the quicker you will lose it! If you were to put on 20lbs of muscle by the summer (which is verging on impossible to be realistic bro) it wont be very good quality muscle (we call it "puppy muscle")

Rome wasnt built in a day, and these things take time. especially at your age bro. Take it steady, and slowly add muscle over time. Aim for 20lbs (max-realistically 10-15) of QUALITY lean tissue gain in a year, not over a few months.

I also wouldnt rush back to gear, you are too young anyway IMO and have sooo much natural test floating a bout anway. Get your diet spot on, and your training sorted, and you will gain a lot more, and a lot better quality than just going hell for leather over a few months.

Invest in some good supplements, V12 or Swole creatine, glutamine, good protein and food, and you will grow nicely!

Remember, the tortoise won the race, not the hare 

All the best

Joolz


----------



## robin_3_16

thanks mate, i will go back on the gear when i get the money sorted, then after that i think i will take a break, i want to do an injectable cycle, because i do not think the dbol was good enough

then after that will cool it for abit

try and gain a bit then, but i am going to try and get money sorted so my diet can improve, and i can grow, i know with you near by i can't go wrong mate

thanks alot


----------



## Panthro

TBH, i think there are a lot of things that you need to worry about before you consider gear. You are falling into the old trap of "one more cycle...."

I think your money should be invested in more important things, like i mentioned in my previous post, not gear. These will render more sustainable gains.

I also firmly believe that 19 is too young for gear. I know there are some on this forum who will disagre, but ask all of the "vets" and i am sure that they will agree with me! Steroids are powerful drugs, that can not only mess up your body but also your mind. Playing with your hormones is serious business, but at 19 is also a very dangerous business.

I know you wont like me telling you this, I didnt like being told either when i was considering using them at your age, but trust me, wait another year (or two). In hindsight you will realise it was the right thing to do.... It may not seem it now, but trust me 

I've seen several kids mess them selves up using gear at your age, and it is a shame and a waste..

i hope you dont mind me saying this robin, you're a good lad, and i just want to help! Please think about this, I know you are mature enough to come to a decision on your own, but maybe this will help you make the right one...

All the best matey!

Joolz


----------



## robin_3_16

thanks mate

it is a a hard decision

i can see why ger is pscycologically addictive and i do understand that

thats why i do not want to fall into the trap of just one more cycle

or i need gear to get along

i will put alot of effort in and think deeply about what you said mate i know they are dangerous things, and i take them very seriously

that is why i am nervous about injecting

the only thing is i am not happy with my dbol only cycle, it just seemed like a supplement tbh

so you recommend glutamine

creatine,

possibly make that shake you recommended post work out

and i willl think about the cycle

i appreciate your opinions superjollz, i infact trust your opinions greatly

i like the routine you gave me but i feel like i am undertraining very much, but very intense, might go up to four days a week though, and do one or two chest excercises on another day

and do shoulders on their own with tries

i have time on my side, but that is very hard to accept at my age really!

u know what i mean?


----------



## Guest

Erm...you were doing a d'bol only cycle??? I thought you were doing sust? hmm...I feel like helping out robin, hey mate, PM me your diet and drugs you were taking first time round, also gimme your weekly food, suppliment, drug budget, and I'll send you back a failsafe routine/food/drug/suppliment guide which I'll guarantee you'll gain at least 2 stone of solid muscle mass on a 10 week cycle, which will include a different training session, cos I don't think the one you've got now is suitable for you. I will get back to you by the end of the week, it takes a lot of time to work out a good one


----------



## Biker

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *TBH, i think there are a lot of things that you need to worry about before you consider gear. You are falling into the old trap of "one more cycle...." *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I think your money should be invested in more important things, like i mentioned in my previous post, not gear. These will render more sustainable gains. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I also firmly believe that 19 is too young for gear. I know there are some on this forum who will disagre, but ask all of the "vets" and i am sure that they will agree with me! Steroids are powerful drugs, that can not only mess up your body but also your mind. Playing with your hormones is serious business, but at 19 is also a very dangerous business.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I know you wont like me telling you this, I didnt like being told either when i was considering using them at your age, but trust me, wait another year (or two). In hindsight you will realise it was the right thing to do.... It may not seem it now, but trust me *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I've seen several kids mess them selves up using gear at your age, and it is a shame and a waste.. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> i hope you dont mind me saying this robin, you're a good lad, and i just want to help! Please think about this, I know you are mature enough to come to a decision on your own, but maybe this will help you make the right one... *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> All the best matey!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Joolz *


I am nodding my head in agreement


----------



## leanman

2 stone of solid muscle mass in 10 weeks, now this i have gotta see. Coming from the WSM it must be true. How many lbs is that a day?


----------



## Biker

well I have to agree leanman, we're all different and no one can really honestly say what another person will gain.


----------



## Mr T

good post.......


----------



## BSF James

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *TBH, i think there are a lot of things that you need to worry about before you consider gear. You are falling into the old trap of "one more cycle...." *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I think your money should be invested in more important things, like i mentioned in my previous post, not gear. These will render more sustainable gains. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I also firmly believe that 19 is too young for gear. I know there are some on this forum who will disagre, but ask all of the "vets" and i am sure that they will agree with me! Steroids are powerful drugs, that can not only mess up your body but also your mind. Playing with your hormones is serious business, but at 19 is also a very dangerous business.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I know you wont like me telling you this, I didnt like being told either when i was considering using them at your age, but trust me, wait another year (or two). In hindsight you will realise it was the right thing to do.... It may not seem it now, but trust me *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I've seen several kids mess them selves up using gear at your age, and it is a shame and a waste.. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> i hope you dont mind me saying this robin, you're a good lad, and i just want to help! Please think about this, I know you are mature enough to come to a decision on your own, but maybe this will help you make the right one... *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> All the best matey!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Joolz *


Very much agree with you there joolz. In my opinion 19 is too young for steroids - your own natural testosterone levels are high at that age anyway why mess with them? I think you should take advantage of high natural test levels while you can. It doesnt last all that long for most people. Good post Joolz.

I think at your stage Robin, you'd be best to stick to getting your training and diet right first. Then when there is no further room for improvement in those, and you cease to make gains - that is the time when perhaps steroids can be a consideration. Until your training and diet are right you wont get the maximum benefits of steroids anyway. I'm nearly five years older than you and I still feel there's room for improvement in my training and diet, and I dont yet feel that I've reached a plateau - I make significant gains every year.

I weigh about 180lbs btw - a bit of a lightweight for this board - but I am still natural and my bf% is still fairly low. I'm trying to put on some weight again at the moment so will prob go up to 190 in the next few months. I have been as high as 200 but was a bit fat (by my own standards at least) at that weight!


----------



## Biker

I don't even think it has that much to do with high natural test levels - IMHO the fact that you're young and your balls are still learning what to do that shutting them down is not a good idea!


----------



## BSF James

Well yeah - I agree - obviously the potential dangers of steroid use are magnified by taking them at such a young age when the body is still growing and developing.


----------



## powerU

protein will get you further than the gear IMO.

i train naturally and have got my head really into it over the last 7 months putting on about 30lbs, then i levelled out about 4 weeks ago.

I've swapped round my routine and i'm getting an additional 60g of protein down me every day - starting to grow again!

Got to admit i have been tempted to try the pro hormones but i don't want to be in the situation where it's knackering my body, and i'm 33.

Like the lads are saying robin - a bit of patience, when i was your age i was 140lbs!! I'm 210lb now, and the leanest i've been in 15 years.

Do you really want to ruin your summer getting hung up about what to take or should have taken - you've got a fantastic base to sculpt now, so forget the gear and get down to the gym and supermarket!!

Best of luck whatever though.


----------



## Killerkeane

nope theres a few like that i think if they telled the truth.....


----------



## Guest

Hate to say it, but I disagree with this debate to some extent. I was 18 when I did my first cycle (12 weeks or longer, I can't remember) I know that was stupid for one, but my gains came very thick and very fast, I was 11 stone at the start of my first cycle, within 12 weeks I gained 3 stone, probably not good muscle, but I got myself a great base, I didn't do PCT either, 7 years on without going to the gym once, I have still got a pretty good frame, that picture is pretty much what I looked like before I started this cycle I'm on now. But I trust robin to be careful with his choice, and his usage. And I believe once someone has their mind set on something, you can't change it, even if you said you might die (extremely unlikely). Now, maybe I have better genetics for the job than most, but I believe robin could pretty much do the same. Paul was about 19/20 when he started, again, I gave him advice and look at him now, I don't see the problem with starting at that age, granted they have more test flowing about, and I believe this to be advantage, and believe it should be taken with both hands. I must stress doing this sort of thing is risky, but done properly and under control, it will be the best thing that can happen to you. I had absolutely no problem stopping the drugs, granted I've gone back on them when I said never again, once....but given the amount of silly injuries I've had (torn ligaments mostly) I have gone back on to solve this problem, my muscles have become weak and very easily prone to injury. Now, I've done gym work for 8 weeks, and am alive and kicking, I get out of bed and I don't have to stretch about, I can bend down without feeling any pain when I try to get back up. I'm becoming strong again, my arm is hurting less, and the sheep out the backyard are....erm...I mean, I respect all your opinions, but each to their own, I have mine....and you've just heard it  And also, I didn't regret it, and I've regretted a lot of things in my life....

Oh, and my mate was 16 when he started, but now he's in jail for dealing heroin, but thats not steriod related at all, he pretty much gained the same as me, without any problems. There you go, I've had my say....


----------



## robin_3_16

ok then i will add to that

i did my first cycle of dbol only

i gained but as for it saying i have used gear well it seems pointless

i gained enough but not greatly

my diet is fine, and i am making sure of that

and my strength and weight is going up quite fast naturally

i think using gear at my age is ok as long as it is use and not abuse

abusing drugs is dangerous

i am not looking to use steroids more and more

i wanted to do an injectable cycle

get a great base and some more size

and maintain it and try and get bigger naturally over the next 6 months to a year

then maybe consider kick starting again

after that one cycle a year would probably do me fine

i am a sensible person i like to think and would never become addicted i like to think

but being addicted does worry me

however i think insanity is right i am finding it very hard to take my mind off doing a cycle now i set my mind to it

i am setting my mind to not doing one after and i think that will work

i think at my age i can grow greatly on gear

and problem will arise if regualr use comes from it

i can see everyones opinion and i greatly appreciate it, i really do, and i thank everyone for their opinion

i just think that if and when i get the money and i know my diet will be great then i will be fine

i will do pct and will be careful but i think i want to know if i do it i do it properly

i.e not dbol only, an injectable cycle that will make me grow!

but i have a lot of thinking to do and the end decision is down to one person!

thanks again guys insanity i will pm you in a second!


----------



## Panthro

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *i think using gear at my age is ok as long as it is use and not abuse..............*
> 
> *
> i wanted to do an injectable cycle*
> 
> *
> get a great base and some more size*
> 
> *
> and maintain it and try and get bigger naturally over the next 6 months to a year*


I can give you reams and reams of anecdotal evidence of people your age (17/18/19/20) using and not abusing gear and getting BIG problems...

Also, on the 2nd point, i was speaking to one of the "vets" in our gym. He's been training for 4 decades and what he doesnt know, isnt worth knowing.. bearing in mind he's 60 and still training says it all.. anyway, he summed it up perfectly.. YOU NEED 3-5 YEARS NATURAL TRAINING TO BUILD A BASE. If you use steroids before you HAVE A NATURAL BASE you will lose the muscle as quick as you gained it once you come off. And trust him.. hes seen it happen regularly over 40 years....... sorry but that destroys your theory robin!! only looking out for you kid...


----------



## Guest

I find it funny noone had this arguement as far I can see when he was doing d'bol only cycle, why has the issue been brought up now he wants to do injectables. I would never personally recommand steroids to anyone, they are lots of possible side effects, especially at 19, I know more than enough guys who have started early, and none of them have devolped serious problems (ache, temper, that kind of thing was reported), I will strongly advise Robin, that if he starts this cycle to stop if something dodgy happens, regardless of how little, also I would buy extra tamoxifen and priv or at least have enough money to buy some quickly. Yeah, I kind of agree with that 60 year old, with the base thing, but in terms of losing all the muscle as quickly as you gained it, I don't reckon thats true. Could be down to genetics, but my mate was training for about 12 weeks before he started, and he's still a big lad, didn't lose much muscle at all.


----------



## Panthro

> Originally posted by Insanity
> 
> *I find it funny noone had this arguement as far I can see when he was doing d'bol only cycle, why has the issue been brought up now he wants to do injectables.**thats coz it was in the past and there was no point harping on about it after, i joined this board mid-way through his cycle.. i really really dislike orals.. ill post up an article later actually..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Yeah, I kind of agree with that 60 year old, with the base thing, but in terms of losing all the muscle as quickly as you gained it, I don't reckon thats true.**Ok, saying it happens immediately is a bit of an exageration maybe, but I guarantee you, if you suddenly gain 2 stone on a cycle, with no base, good genetics or not, and do a very good pct, and then dont do another cycle, within 8 months oyu will have lost most of that 2 stone... Ive seen it happen several times.. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Could be down to genetics, but my mate was training for about 12 weeks before he started, and he's still a big lad, didn't lose much muscle at all. *
> 
> *
> **Well, that was very stupid of him, 12 weeks? What a cock! I hope that wasnt under your advice Mr insanity! *


----------



## robin_3_16

i don't know anymore really

but i just want the size faster and really feel like the oral was a waste of time

i want to get my next cycle right and feel like if i hit it right i will grow so much

i know steroids must be respected they are drugs

they are not to be taken lightly

and i do not

i think my next cycle will happen, only when i have everything ready!

and i mean everything

it may be in 2 months it may be in a year

but i have to think alot

i thank you so much joolz/panthro

your opinion means so much to me and i appreciate where you are coming from

this is a decision i will not some too lightly and i will think carefully

but i thank you all, i don't know where i stand right now! but i thank both of you for the help and opinions!


----------



## miami797

no matter how much anyone here knows no one here is a doctor...atleast as far as i know of....and even doctors and top scientists dont know enough about the subject to really say they are an 'expert' on the subject...until recently steroids have pretty much only had studies to see how they work for medical reasons and at medical doses...not the doses that some people on this board take...

and for someone that has never experienced, or known poeple that start at an early age and experience these side effects maybe you dont know as much as you think.....its like saying youre a serious pot head but have never had the munchies, or have known people that have had the munchies

and if you gain 2 stone on a cycle(28 lbs) you wont just lose it pretty soon after you gain it(unless you take anothe cycle soon after)....its no the healthiest thing in the world to do to your heart....and i can probably without a shadow of a doubt say that its ALOT of water weight...which is CRAP

their's alot more i would like to say about this but will not...

did a panther just say cock?


----------



## robin_3_16

miami are you talking to me?

i am not trying to say i know about anything, thats the point!

i am not trying to be stupid or not listen to anyone, i am trying to be correct and work hard!

and bottom line is i am not trying to **** myself up,

i am interested in your views on doing a cycle now,

and bearing in mind this will be my last cycle for 6 months to a year,

at least!

i would liek your opinion!


----------



## Guest

No, of course it wasn't pantro, I wanted to do them myself and I had indeed done 4-5 years natural training, whereas he hadn't, but had a source, and the source in question didn't trust me, but he trusted my mate, he brought them against my advice, it's not like I could have stopped him, but he turned out fine, and didn't lose all his muscle, I lost a couple of stone after my cycle, but thats cos I stopped training, but I was too big for my liking anyways, now I'm doing this cycle to stick some hard muscle on for that definition, and get myself nice and cut. And I can't be ar5ed spending a year fecking about, when I can do it in less than half the time. Robin, again, the choice is entirely yours. I've got bugger all sides from this cycle, apart from maybe a sore nipple, oh fcuk me, I'm gonna die!!!, well thats cleared up nicely with a few pussy tabs...


----------



## Panthro

lol, fair play insanity. i understand where you are coming from, but how many people have you seen or known of who have seriously fcuked themselves up using gear? I have seen several, which is why i have such strong opinions... but as the old saying goes...

"Ar$eholes are like opinions, everyone's got one!"


----------



## Panthro

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *no matter how much anyone here knows no one here is a doctor...atleast as far as i know of....and even doctors and top scientists dont know enough about the subject to really say they are an 'expert' on the subject...until recently steroids have pretty much only had studies to see how they work for medical reasons and at medical doses...not the doses that some people on this board take...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> and for someone that has never experienced, or known poeple that start at an early age and experience these side effects maybe you dont know as much as you think.....its like saying youre a serious pot head but have never had the munchies, or have known people that have had the munchies*
> 
> *
> **Cheers miami, you hit the nail on the head there.. again *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> and if you gain 2 stone on a cycle(28 lbs) you wont just lose it pretty soon after you gain it(unless you take anothe cycle soon after)....its no the healthiest thing in the world to do to your heart....and i can probably without a shadow of a doubt say that its ALOT of water weight...which is CRAP*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **again, another good point made by our millwall supporting jock. yuo gotta look after your ticker and all the jumps in weight is NOT goods for it. Honestly now, how many of you who use AAS have blood work done? Regular ECG's etc? Few to none i'd guess. You only get one heart...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> their's alot more i would like to say about this but will not...*
> 
> *
> **Go for it matey, your opinions are straight to the point, and you dont pull no punches, so fire away... :guns:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> did a panther just say cock?**Mr Panthro to you mate. *


----------



## miami797

robin, i didnt direct that to you at all...but if their's any reasons that it should be directed towards you maybe i missed and should have said something...

insanity...you said you lost your gains because you stopped training and thats ok because you didnt want to be that big anyways...let me correct that...you said you lost a few stone...

if you didnt want to get that big didnt you think to stop or atleast slow down your cycle.....even 1 stone is ALOT of weight to not notice while on a cycle, let alone a few stone....

your mate didnt lose his muscle, but how do you know that you wouldnt have if you lost your couple of stone if even if you kept training?

i dont think not working out because you got too big is a good excuse for poor choices...simple as that......and if you were the serious steroid expert that you wouldnt have made any of the mistakes in the first place to a) get too big B) stop training after a cycle......ive seen so many people take juice, get a few pounds and just get lazy thinking that thats all their is to is....

maybe their might be circumstances besided being too big to not train...but if thats the case i would say that rather then what you said

i respect that you trained for 4-5 years before any juice...but i dont respect training for that long then falling off the wagon


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by Panthro
> 
> *lol, fair play insanity. i understand where you are coming from, but how many people have you seen or known of who have seriously fcuked themselves up using gear? I have seen several, which is why i have such strong opinions... but as the old saying goes...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> "Ar$eholes are like opinions, everyone's got one!" *


Only 3, but that cos they abused the drugs rather than generally controlled use, but all of them were over 25. I even abused steriods!, I didn't do a controlled cycle, it was all over the place, I got some bad ache, bit of a temper. But that was it. And I think my cock is actually bigger now than it was pre-steriods!!!. Please note, steriods are not penis enhancers, so don't think they are, I think I might have just been stupidly lucky or just hadn't fully grown at the time


----------



## miami797

your nuts shrink when youre on them...but your penis can actually grow in certain instances with them...


----------



## Guest

Don't fcuking tell people that  , everyone will be fcuking doing them now!!!


----------



## miami797

but i only speak the truth...or the best i know about it....hence the title at the bottom that was handed to me ....


----------



## hackskii

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *your cock does get bigger with steroids....your nuts shrink when youre on them...but your penis can actually grow in vertain instances with them........ *


Wow, maybe I should stop my post cycle therapy and do another cycle quick.



> Originally posted by Biker
> 
> *well I have to agree leanman, we're all different and no one can really honestly say what another person will gain. *


Robin!

True Biker, well said. We are all different with different diets, different attitudes, different routines, different sleep habits, different genetics, different jobs.

Look at it like this. If it was that easy to gain muscle then everyone would do it.

All would look like Arnold.

But for the fact of the matter, it takes so much time to even gain a pound of quality muscle.

If you want to be a runner then train like a runner. I am not a runner and would never try a marathon with the endurance that I have and yet there are 70 year old ladies finishing marathons.

If you want to be a weight lifter or body builder than train for it. Which leads me to this next point. We for the most part are impatient. With you age you should be impatient. You don't see yourself as others see you. I bet you made gains and you just don't see it. But I am sure others do. Man this stuff takes time to sculpt a body that looks like we want it. Hell, I don't have the body I want. For me it would take a really clean diet and 6 months with no beer. But having the tools and not achieving your goals would be a bit discouraging to say the least. Set your goals lower and look for the subtle results and not the quick ones.

But reading your posts Robin, I think you already have your mind set. Problem being is your priorities. Is getting big a big priority, bigger than health?

Man, you know you are one of my favorites.

If you do decide then don't go all out and overboard. OK?

Sort all things out before hand. This makes more fun anyway. I like doing all the research that I need then go for it.

Your choice and if you decide run it by one of your buds first.


----------



## robin_3_16

i am going to do more research to try and stall myself if you get what i mean,

i mean if i say i am not ready i may be able to store my mind abit longer because i can hear how much sense you are talking but my mindset is bad at the moment asi feel so insecure with myself

but i am talking to winger about that right now!


----------



## miami797

robin, besided all the risks and things people say that are bad in your situation...you also need to consider that tattoo you have on your back....if you juice now and grow really quick that thing is going to get stretch marks and just get smaller...maybe you can just add more feathers though


----------



## Panthro

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *..............but my mindset is bad at the moment asi feel so insecure with myself*
> 
> *
> *


Without wanting to bring undue attention to this mate, this is a very bad frame of mind to be using steroids with... you will never do just one more cycle.... believe me!


----------



## Guest

Can I change my poll, I've gone up in weight since


----------



## hackskii

Can I change mine, I dropped some


----------



## winger

Insanity said:


> Don't fcuking tell people that  , everyone will be fcuking doing them now!!!


I just found this thread but can someone expound on this? I did a 13 week deca cycle and got all jacked up. But now when I make love to my wife I hit the bottom and as far as I could remember I never did that. When it comes to orgasm (my turn) she tries to push me off. I never noticed it in the past. Every time for about 2 months now she pushes me off when I orgasm. I think my penis is bigger and thicker. She says I am hitting the servex. That makes me feel like more of a man and all but let me get mine if you know what I mean. I guess I am leading up to my question. Can gear make your johnson bigger?


----------



## Guest

Steve - Cervix


----------



## jago25_98

me 150lb / 68kg, ~10.5 stone. That's me when I'm heavy. I used to be 10stone before training. Yet I don't look particularly skinny.

I can just about squat about 60kg x 4reps.

Don't worry *Bodyfit* - while the naturally big guys may find it easy I personally like the challenge as it may allow for better quality muscle... possibly.

Some are twice as heavy as me!

Am I the only one you likes being light? My goal is mass without wieght. I would prefer to be agile. I want it all.

Reckon I could put on quite a bit more muscle without too much weight gain.

Winger: I thought Deca was a progestin or something. Gyno risk. hmm


----------



## Guest

15 People less than 180lbs!!! do you not read this board?


----------



## BSF James

Dont knock it mate, Sly Stallone was only around 170lbs in his heyday (Rocky 4 etc..). In Rocky 3 he only weighed 155lbs and still looked in great shape. Frank Zane was Mr Olympia weighing in the 170lbs region in the late 70s. Look at Clarence Bass, the guy had an awesome looking physique (albeit looking like he'd had Frasier Crane's head superimposed on his body!), probably still has, and he was only in the 150s. There's something to be said for the lean muscular look.

I've weighed anything from 160-200 lbs in the last couple of years and feel I look the best all round at about 180.


----------



## turbo

winger said:


> I just found this thread but can someone expound on this? I did a 13 week deca cycle and got all jacked up. But now when I make love to my wife I hit the bottom and as far as I could remember I never did that. When it comes to orgasm (my turn) she tries to push me off. I never noticed it in the past. Every time for about 2 months now she pushes me off when I orgasm. I think my penis is bigger and thicker. She says I am hitting the servex. That makes me feel like more of a man and all but let me get mine if you know what I mean. I guess I am leading up to my question. Can gear make your johnson bigger?


Interesting though, i think it depends on the bird. One of my ex`s used to complain that i felt so big she was sure one day i was going to thrust too hard I was goign to end up causing her some injuries. I could feel her cervix too. Really weird.

Since ive been taking test cycles im sure my tackle has actually shrunk. And no, its not cos the rest of me has just got bigger.

Also... when i make love to my missus i very often "hit the bottom"


----------



## powerU

turn her over!!


----------



## turbo

powerU said:


> turn her over!!


no need.


----------



## powerU

nice!!


----------



## Greyphantom

I wanna change my weight stats too... (just to rudely interrupt)... I am in the over 250 club now... (and will hopefully maintin that post pct...) ;-)


----------



## winger

powerU said:


> turn her over!!


PowerU, U crack me up. I think you are sex starved. 

Grey nice to hear you are up in size.............not like that but bodyweight


----------



## Sam_UK

i'm 200lbs dead on at 19, I don't want to be much more than 210lbs to be honest...

just have to wait and see what happens when I fill out


----------



## m1ke

im 188lbs at 20.


----------



## Ciderhead

223lb's ,I'm 33


----------



## Killerkeane

150 at 17


----------



## Superted

266lbs @20


----------



## robin_3_16

200 at 19


----------



## Stv_BABES

216 @ 21


----------



## hackskii

210 @ 44 at 5'7"


----------



## Aftershock

When this thread was started I was 180lbs now im 205lbs at 5' 10" age 31.....

Cheers guys couldnt have done it without u!!!!! mmmm with a little help from some dbol and Iranian test 2 ;-)


----------



## Panthro

was 275 @ 22 before i fcuked my biceps 2 months ago, now a tiny shrunken 250.   and getting smaller by the day.. lol..


----------



## shinobi1436114490

was 137kg last night on the gym scales (301lbs). it was after a full day of eating, and i was dressed with my trainers on.


----------



## Danny boy1436114499

262 @ 23 6'2


----------



## verve

225 @ 20 5'11


----------



## Carnivore

why are all these posts from yesteryears suddenly reapearing


----------



## samurai691436114498

Carnivore said:


> why are all these posts from yesteryears suddenly reapearing


Dont know, but my weights just gone up to 94.5kg which i am well happy with


----------



## Wolf

100kg @20 6'3


----------



## 3752

216lbs @5'5"


----------



## DB

220 @ 5'10ish fatter than pscarb tho lol


----------



## Captain Hero

140lbs or so @ 5'9, goal is to be 200lbs + @ 5'9


----------



## winger

202 lbs at 5'8"


----------



## TaZ

185 lbs @ 5'10"


----------



## Bigdav

245lbs @ 5' 11", 25 years old


----------



## hackskii

201 @ 5'7" and 6" long, hey, I could have lied

HaaaHaaa, that makes Winger how long? :boohoo:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> 201 @ 5'7" and 6" long, hey, I could have lied
> 
> HaaaHaaa, that makes Winger how long? :boohoo:


Oh oh I know this one. What was the question?


----------



## hackskii

Bet you wish you were a mod so you can edit that post EH?


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> 201 @ 5'7" and 6" long, hey, I could have lied
> 
> HaaaHaaa, that makes Winger how long? :boohoo:


12" That's why I dont need to be a mod!


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> 12" That's why I dont need to be a mod!


I bet you got good grades in math


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> I bet you got good grades in math


lmao!!


----------



## dk246

bout 5'7, 185lbs, jus turned 18


----------



## Lee1436114491

top weight for me has been 235lbs (fat)

im now at 177lbs


----------



## RAIKEY

252lbs ?? think thats right.... 18stone this mornin..... 6ft 1in and 33 years old.

Abs dissapeared at 224lbs


----------



## PK GRAPPLER

how do I write my own new thread


----------



## verve

I usually click where it clearly says "NEW THREAD" but hey it's up to you.


----------



## h4ydn

i only weigh 182 lbs, but im only 18 and been training since april, give it a year - ill double that number!!!! (in my dreams), but i should be able to get around 240 -260lbs with luck and hard training


----------



## winger

vervefan said:


> I usually click where it clearly says "NEW THREAD" but hey it's up to you.


I sense a little sarcasm, "well I have been laying it on kinda thick!"


----------



## Cheater2K

Im only 226lbs at the minute from 240 ish before i moved house  (im 20 to)


----------



## particleastro

6ft tall and a full 12st 2lbs now (oops, thats 170lbs, pressed wrong button). In January this year I was 10st 12lbs while fighting, so I guess over a stone in eight months aint too bad...


----------



## verve

Fighting? Are you a boxer mate?


----------



## hackskii

Cheater2K said:


> Im only 226lbs at the minute from 240 ish before i moved house  (im 20 to)


Man moving a house must be hard.

I bet you are really strong to do that.

I could never lift a house yet along move one. :rolleye11


----------



## winger

It's do able........lol.


----------



## Cheater2K

lol, thanks winger 

Aye hacks, its bloody hard work 

Im back training, no gear or anything and im already looking bigger, lol, up to an estimate of 16.5 already, without gear, looks like ill prob blow up like a balloon when i go back on next yr. God i love muscle memory


----------



## particleastro

Was training Muay Thai, suits my orangutan like limbs. Our instructor came up to me last Nov time and said basically to 'go stop being so weak and Ill train you more', so off I went down the gym and havent really gone back yet.

I did do some boxing when I was younger, but I didnt like getting beaten up on such a regular basis. Still, two degrees and half a PhD later you cant say that its bamaged my drain.


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> Man moving a house must be hard.
> 
> I bet you are really strong to do that.
> 
> I could never lift a house yet along move one. :rolleye11


dude! that was a classic

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hackskii again.


----------



## Sven

11 stone 10 here......


----------



## Ironman

17 stone and lean


----------



## stu_moon

16 st 5lbs, 6' 4"


----------



## Stompy

im about 6f-2 14st, put on 3st this year, i ran on empty for 10 years tho, just started my bulk cycle yesturday so im hopeing for 15 keepable stone after PCT is all done.

once i get to about 17st lean ill be happy,


----------



## hackskii

Stompy said:


> once i get to about 17st lean ill be happy,


Why not be happy with what you have?

What if you never get to 17 stone will you be unhappy?



Be happy, everyday is a gift.


----------



## winger

Dont be so hard on my Stompy.  I love your siggy.


----------



## Stompy

hackskii,

i am very happy with the gains i have made this year, after been 11st for all those years i feel much better for it, hopefully in a few years of

proper nutrition i will reach 17st.

hey winger, if only it were that easy  hehehe


----------



## Golden Man

:crazy: 194-196POUNDS NO cycles no stuff food and heavyweights that could explain why Im not that big.

stats relaxed height 5ft 9

waist 31 (how fat)

arms 14.5-15

chest 44.5, only measurements taken aim below 181 for shows(natural shows)

Am i the only one who wants to comedown in weight wish I was 187pounds now before I diet.:rolleye11


----------



## winger

Stompy said:


> hey winger, if only it were that easy  hehehe


 If it were, could you imagine how stupid that would make them?


king1 said:


> Am i the only one who wants to comedown in weight wish I was 187pounds now before I diet.:rolleye11


I do, I have been on a diet my whole life.


----------



## RAIKEY

[quote name='Stompy

once i get to about 17st lean ill be happy,[/quote']

i have and its crap!....cos now i want 19 stone and lean!

& it will never stop.....

at 14 stone i said ...if i get to 15 and 10-15 bfp ill be happy......

at 15 i said .....16....

etc etc etc ...

now i,m just a sad, old, oil bag!....


----------



## winger

RAIKEY said:


> i have and its crap!....cos now i want 19 stone and lean!
> 
> & it will never stop.....
> 
> at 14 stone i said ...if i get to 15 and 10-15 bfp ill be happy......
> 
> at 15 i said .....16....
> 
> etc etc etc ...
> 
> now i,m just a sad, old, oil bag!....


That was heavy. Dont you just love the male ego!


----------



## RAIKEY

winger said:


> That was heavy. Dont you just love the male ego!


i love YOU bro!


----------



## Deano1

wow does this meen I now have to dads?


----------



## winger

RAIKEY said:


> i love YOU bro!


I love you too! 

I love you son. My boy is so bright I have to call him sun.


----------



## hackskii

Wow, a spell check would do wonders here

That is some funny stuff tho....


----------



## winger

I just noticed this. Look just under Raikey and Deano's names...........lol.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> I just noticed this. Look just under Raikey and Deano's names...........lol.


Saw that bro and that is some funny stuff


----------



## holdmeback

6ft 265lbs atm.hope with me next cycle to get to 300-330 or if me knees break i wont be.


----------



## winger

You are a monster. Wow, what body fat are you at?


----------



## holdmeback

im 18% atm,id like to be 10% but im not i a big dieter so i might not drop body fat.plus i like me kebabs.


----------



## Mr H

5ft11, 252lbs but i have had a 3 year break from training so its 20% bfat


----------



## Techknow

6'4" and 215 lbs, trying to bulk up though, 215 sounds great but not when you're 6'4". I hate been tall.


----------



## winger

Techknow said:


> I hate been tall.


I hate being short. Your 6'4" and im 5'8". Why I outa slap you, but I cant find a step ladder.............lol.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

how do you mesure your own body fat is there a simple way to do it or do you need some sort of machine


----------



## winger

ejcjf1 said:


> how do you mesure your own body fat is there a simple way to do it or do you need some sort of machine


Post a pic, I will tell you what bf you are......just kidding.

Machine is the most accurate. There is a calculator. Click here.


----------



## hackskii

I can guess pretty close.


----------



## ben15

hey, I'm currently weighing in at 185 aged 15... need to be bigger tho, working on it at the moment


----------



## winger

ben15 said:


> hey, I'm currently weighing in at 185 aged 15... need to be bigger tho, working on it at the moment


Give it time my little buckaroo. 185 at 15 is impressive mate.


----------



## hitman1436114509

256lbs at the moment at 5ft 10inches


----------



## tkd

the taller you are, the more mass you can add to your frame

how tall are you bodyfit?


----------



## Robsta

I'm 212 at 5'4" with 14%bf, bulking at moment so bf will go down soon after, putting weight on each week though. Tren and test is the dogs.

TKD are they your quads in the avatar, they're impressive mate


----------



## winger

robsta9 said:


> I'm 212 at 5'4" with 14%bf, bulking at moment so bf will go down soon after, putting weight on each week though. Tren and test is the dogs.
> 
> TKD are they your quads in the avatar, they're impressive mate


Nice stats robsta9. 

TKD, if those are your quads then impressive is an understatement.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> TKD, if those are your quads then impressive is an understatement.


Those are pro's quads if I ever seen them.

I seriously doubt they are his.


----------



## winger

I do too, but I wanted to hear it from him.


----------



## tkd

they belong to dexter jackson, i didnt have a pic of mine so i looked for the next best thing lol


----------



## hackskii

tkd said:


> they belong to dexter jackson, i didnt have a pic of mine so i looked for the next best thing lol


Those are a nice pair.

I have seen a few guys use others pics and get busted for it

I can think of at least two off the top of my head:crazy:

One dude used two diffrent pics of two diffrent dudes and said it was him:eek:

Now that was really stupid.


----------



## chesh

im 160lbs, cant seem to gain much more, had some really big gains and then all of a sudden just slowed right down  i look bigger but cant get the weight up


----------



## winger

chesh said:


> im 160lbs, cant seem to gain much more, had some really big gains and then all of a sudden just slowed right down  i look bigger but cant get the weight up


Your only 16 be patient. You will gain with age for sure.


----------



## hovis

? ? ? ?13 stone wots that in lbs? ? ? ?


----------



## DB

13x14 mate

=182lbs


----------



## Tatyana

Also 1 kg = 2.2 lbs


----------



## bwl

new member here, bigwelshlad. currently 145kg. only 1.65m though. very big built tho, just starting training. want to lose some fat and gain some upper body muscle.


----------



## Tatyana

welcome BWL, how's about putting up a HELLO thread so we can all say HI!

T


----------



## winger

bwl said:


> new member here, bigwelshlad. currently 145kg. only 1.65m though. very big built tho, just starting training. want to lose some fat and gain some upper body muscle.


319 lbs, what a stud.  How tall are ya mate?

Oh and welcome.

I would cut back on the beer some, (I said some....lol) and cut out bread, pasta and potatos for starters.


----------



## bwl

winger said:


> 319 lbs, what a stud.  How tall are ya mate?
> 
> Oh and welcome.
> 
> I would cut back on the beer some, (I said some....lol) and cut out bread, pasta and potatos for starters.


i'm 1.65m mate ! was over 170kg a year or so back mate but that was mostly due to the excessive beer consumption. lost over 20 kilos now but wouldnt mind going back up to that weight if it was in terms of muscle. :lift:


----------



## winger

bwl said:


> i'm 1.65m mate ! was over 170kg a year or so back mate but that was mostly due to the excessive beer consumption. lost over 20 kilos now but wouldnt mind going back up to that weight if it was in terms of muscle. :lift:


How many beers are we talking? I doubt you exceed me in a week, but if you do..........lets party.


----------



## 3752

thought i would post an update on my weight so as of this morning only a mere 194lbs...


----------



## hackskii

I thought id update mine too 187lbs


----------



## 6ft4Dan

hovering around 180 myself......am slowly puttin bit of weight on. have just moved home so aint had much time to train due to decoratin etc etc... am settled now so can get bakk into it....

thank god!!


----------



## devilsquest

as of today 6`3 and 230 lbs and still gainin fast


----------



## winger

Man, both you guys are so lean for how much you guys weigh!


----------



## Lee1436114491

183 lbs


----------



## winger

Nice siggy Lee!


----------



## 6ft4Dan

only reason i'm lean is caus i'm 6ft bloody 4!! pain in the **** bein this tall and tryin to bulk up.......


----------



## Majesticpower

Im back around 290 lbs at the moment. So far natural, for a few reasons.

One is i have abit of a phoebia of needles tbh.

MP.


----------



## tkd

Majesticpower said:


> Im back around 290 lbs at the moment. So far natural, for a few reasons.
> 
> One is i have abit of a phoebia of needles tbh.
> 
> MP.


whats your BF%


----------



## Majesticpower

tkd said:


> whats your BF%


About 18% at the moment.

MP.


----------



## winger

Majesticpower said:


> About 18% at the moment.
> 
> MP.


MP is my hero!


----------



## Deano!

ok duno in lbs but atm im round the 17stone mark my training partner is alot bigger though at 19stone 10lbs


----------



## Majesticpower

winger said:


> MP is my hero!


You big perv you.

You got the greatest laugh though mate.. 

MP.


----------



## hackskii

Well, we have the same laugh


----------



## winger

Majesticpower said:


> You big perv you.
> 
> You got the greatest laugh though mate..
> 
> MP.


Perv yes, thanks for the compliment. 

Greatest laugh, more like the loudest, but thanks again.


----------



## Tatyana

hackskii said:


> I thought id update mine too 187lbs


Congrats Scott! Well done!

T


----------



## winger

Tatyana said:


> Congrats Scott! Well done!
> 
> T


I just got a tear.


----------



## craigybabes

Paul Govier said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I know there has recentally been a "Stats" thread, but i wanted to start this one, so i could see it in a poll.
> 
> The reason that i ask, is that most people that i speak to one disscussion boards are in the 200lb - 230lb range. (With the exception of Condor, who is 280lb+ !!!!)
> 
> Is there a reason for this, or do you think it is the weight that people start noticing they cant gain much weight from here on, so look at going into AAS use - Therefore using these kinds of boards.
> 
> I know i started using AAS in the 180lb weight range as i found it hard to put on weight from here (Having a raging metabolism dosnt help). I am now 215lb+
> 
> Anyways, thought, suggestions and poll here!
> 
> Paul


 paul you state that you have a raging metabolism , well ive got that problem to my freind there are people that would love to have this problem but i find it a pain in the **** quite fankly any tips on slowing your metabolism down? i to have problems gaining weight and have to force feed my self to gain an ounce ! any thoughts on this mate


----------



## hackskii

It will slow down when you get older.

Might just be the fact that we slow down too.

Mine is not as fast as it used to be.


----------



## bigdaftjoe

mines on anti depressants!


----------



## craigybabes

well paul im 32 and no sighn of it slowing yet!


----------



## winger

I bet if you ate before you went to bed you would surely gain. You guys that say you eat all day are probably not taking in that many calories.

Calories in, calories out.

Dieters tell you to eat first thing in the morning and not after about 6 at night. Just do the opposite, dont eat in the morning and have a big dinner and go to bed.


----------



## bad_news_hughes

better still. eat morning too. i mean why miss that.

my metabolism is an f in pain its that fast. if i eat its sound. but as soon as i miss a meal i can feel i'm de-carbing. and if done over 3days or so then the scales show it. need food now actually so its nitrotech and a butty(sandwich) chicken. hmmm, banana and a pack of cheese n onion starin at me there too. lol. good as gone. and then some of this...


----------



## winger

Are you clean?


----------



## hackskii

AAS regulates blood sugars very well.

Those with insulin problems seel less of this on gear.

Hense less fat storage but more water retention.


----------



## Johnny bravo

I am 249lbs at the moment looking pretty fat need to start cutting


----------



## winger

Johnny bravo said:


> I am 249lbs at the moment looking pretty fat need to start cutting


I need to cut as well.


----------



## bwl

157 today...... you can guess if thats pounds or kilos !!


----------



## winger

bwl said:


> 157 today...... you can guess if thats pounds or kilos !!


I would say pounds.


----------



## bwl

well 166kg so the scales creek today !


----------



## winger

bwl said:


> well 166kg so the scales creek today !


365 lbs. You might be the biggest guy on the board!


----------



## sarahwilliams

bad_news_hughes said:


> better still. eat morning too. i mean why miss that.
> 
> my metabolism is an f in pain its that fast. if i eat its sound. but as soon as i miss a meal i can feel i'm de-carbing. and if done over 3days or so then the scales show it. need food now actually so its nitrotech and a butty(sandwich) chicken. hmmm, banana and a pack of cheese n onion starin at me there too. lol. good as gone. and then some of this...


Do you realise how many women, and probably men, would like to slap you for being able to eat what you like and in such quantity.

My meals are miniscule to yours, I cant remember the last time I even ate a whole banana with a meal, I have half but normally none cos i hate throwing the other half away...

You are sooooooooooo lucky


----------



## bwl

winger said:


> 365 lbs. You might be the biggest guy on the board!


quite possibly. got weighed a few days back and was 191kg so might well be the biggest guy on the board. however most is beer gut at the moment and i know that if i seriously want to get into powerlifting then i am gonna have to get a lot fitter so thats an aim for the rest of the year.


----------



## winger

bwl said:


> quite possibly. got weighed a few days back and was 191kg


420 lbs. How tall are you?

I love my beer too.


----------



## Carlos901

damn, u got any pics?


----------



## holdmeback

holdmeback said:


> 6ft 265lbs atm.hope with me next cycle to get to 300-330 or if me knees break i wont be.


just a quick update me legs did feal like thay were breaking

im down to 250lbs,cutting now, me knees cart take it.

bwl, i read in one of my posts that you are trying to get to 25 from 28 stone

thats the best way mate dont think to your selve rite im 28stone lets get to 16 stone now,it wont happen do it nice and slow and the cutting wont get boring mate.

28 stone imagine how much muscle mass you have. ifen if your 35%bf thats still 18-20stone leanish.


----------



## bwl

=holdmeback]just a quick update me legs did feal like thay were breaking

im down to 250lbs,cutting now, me knees cart take it.

bwl, i read in one of my posts that you are trying to get to 25 from 28 stone

thats the best way mate dont think to your selve rite im 28stone lets get to 16 stone now,it wont happen do it nice and slow and the cutting wont get boring mate.

28 stone imagine how much muscle mass you have. ifen if your 35%bf thats still 18-20stone leanish.


----------



## big pete

a solid diet with sustained low impact cardio i imagine would do wonders!!!

at 30 stone, even with 50% bodyfat, that still makes you 15st ripped to the core. and tinytom would attest that @ 5'5 thats fugging huge!!!!!!


----------



## bwl

big pete said:


> a solid diet with sustained low impact cardio i imagine would do wonders!!!
> 
> at 30 stone, even with 50% bodyfat, that still makes you 15st ripped to the core. and tinytom would attest that @ 5'5 thats fugging huge!!!!!!


thanks mate but i cant ever imagine myself getting to that weight. in my last 10 years i can never remember being less than 20 odd stone. gotta lose some gut padding tho ! what you wighing in now at pete and whats your routine, you look pretty impressive from your avatar mate !


----------



## hackskii

BWL, many people go on low carb diets that usually dont have success on other diets for success.

There are many options too, like choosing foods that are harder to digest that require more energy to digest can aid in fat loss.

Drinking Ice water is another example of thermogenetics too.

35 grams of fiber burns 250 calories.

1 gallon of ice water burns 150 calories, that is 400 calorie defecit right there with zero reductions in food intake.

It can be done, mapping out a good plan will be very helpfull.

I would like to see what you eat typically in a day.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I would like to see what you eat typically in a day.


Me too, including beer.


----------



## tkd

big pete said:


> a solid diet with sustained low impact cardio i imagine would do wonders!!!
> 
> at 30 stone, even with 50% bodyfat, that still makes you 15st ripped to the core. and tinytom would attest that @ 5'5 thats fugging huge!!!!!!


dont forget about the water retention, all of his bodyweight is not just lean mass and fat, but a hell of alot of water. So he cant possibly have 15st of lean mass.


----------



## BIG-UNC

i thought the water was already calculated into your bf % and if so then the calculations are correct

if the water isnt calculated then how do we determin that weight

is there a formuler to work this out?


----------



## Lee1436114491

im now weighing 176lbs (12stone 6lbs)

reckon i can get another 7-14lbs or so off before im happy.

will start a decent bulker when i consider myself lean enough


----------



## winger

Lee said:


> im now weighing 176lbs (12stone 6lbs)
> 
> reckon i can get another 7-14lbs or so off before im happy.
> 
> will start a decent bulker when i consider myself lean enough


Lee, what percent are you now?


----------



## Lee1436114491

winger said:


> Lee, what percent are you now?


No idea mate, i weighed in this morning at 173lbs though.

at a guess id say around 16% ?

need to buy some calipers.


----------



## winger

Lee said:


> No idea mate, i weighed in this morning at 173lbs though.
> 
> at a guess id say around 16% ?
> 
> need to buy some calipers.


I wish I was 16%. :smoke:


----------



## bwl

have slacked the last 12 months or so and am around 31stone now. i know thats crap and so i need to lose and cut down on my beer


----------



## Jimmer

Well I started weight training cause I weighted 130lbs just!!! Got up to 155-160 natural (4yrs).

Couldn't put on any more over 2yrs of trying. So..... A cautious start to AAS and im 180lbs 13%. Mind you I ain't far from my goal. Wana be around 185lbs 10%


----------



## Lord Lucan

i'm a skinny a$$ i'm 163lbs at the moment was 174lbs before i injured myself have been 175lbs a few times bt the weight just falls off no matter what i try when i get to that weight bad thing bout my DNA the good thing is i dnt have much bf so i do have good definition without working at it!!


----------



## winger

I hate you all........lol.

200 lbs at 20% bf at 5'8".


----------



## Peg

Winger, I bet the missus enjoys hugging you and laying her sweet head on such a comfy pillow. 

Drink lots of ice water and eat lots of broccoli!!!


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> I hate you all........lol.
> 
> 200 lbs at 20% bf at 5'8".


Cut back on the beer bromg: ....................Sorted


----------



## Lord Lucan

winger said:


> I hate you all........lol.
> 
> 200 lbs at 20% bf at 5'8".


i'd rarther be in your situation of being able to lose bf% and have 200lbs of weight than in mine of not being able to put weight on!! yeah my bf% is always low and alway's has been but it's as much a curse as it is a gift i always have definition but if i am unable to get bigger it doesn't really matter how much definition i have if i don't have the muscles to match!!


----------



## winger

Thank-you Peg and Danny! 

Scott, dont make me throw that emaciated body around like a rag doll........lol :beer:


----------



## matt3178

hello, people this is my first post!

just found this site.

im 6'4" 17st 10lb at the mo.

havnt really trained much for the last year,been to much going on in my life!

used to b 18st 7lb at my biggest 10% bodyfat. probley like 30% bodyfat now


----------



## Lord Lucan

matt3178 said:


> hello, people this is my first post!
> 
> just found this site.
> 
> im 6'4" 17st 10lb at the mo.
> 
> havnt really trained much for the last year,been to much going on in my life!
> 
> used to b 18st 7lb at my biggest 10% bodyfat. probley like 30% bodyfat now


1stly welcome 2 the board

2nd fcukin hell ur 1 big bstrd


----------



## winger

Welcome to the board big Matt!


----------



## matt3178

hello to u too! :beer:

i think that should b fat-matt.

im about to add myself to the members pics thread!


----------



## Littleluke

I'm 159 lbs! 11 stone 4 lol  I'll be 170 by the end of this year I recon!


----------



## bwl

winger said:


> I hate you all........lol.
> 
> 200 lbs at 20% bf at 5'8".


430 ish lbs at 5 ft 5 mate. havent got a clue about my bf and think it might be off the scale. i know i need to do something about it but i love my beer too much :beer:


----------



## winger

bwl said:


> 430 ish lbs at 5 ft 5 mate. havent got a clue about my bf and think it might be off the scale. i know i need to do something about it but i love my beer too much :beer:


430 lbs. Thats allot of beer. :beer: Maybe you should move the refrigerator a 100 yards away from you. That way you will get some serious walking in between beers.


----------



## Lord Lucan

winger said:


> 430 lbs. Thats allot of beer. :beer: Maybe you should move the refrigerator a 100 yards away from you. That way you will get some serious walking in between beers.


or just lock it and leave the key with someone who does alot of running that way even more excersise to get a beer!


----------



## bwl

lol

will deffo need to lose some gut after the world cup


----------



## LondonGeezer

been very ill and went down to 140lbs but this week i gained 5lbs DONT KNOW HOW but im up 145lbs


----------



## 3752

today is the 1st day of the first bulking cycle in 15months and i weigh 197lbs only 10lbs more than i did on stage 3 weeks ago i am hoping in 10 weeks time i am going to be 220lbs....


----------



## hackskii

Dammit all you guys got me beat. I am a measely 181 as of this morning.


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> today is the 1st day of the first bulking cycle in 15months and i weigh 197lbs only 10lbs more than i did on stage 3 weeks ago i am hoping in 10 weeks time i am going to be 220lbs....


2 pounds a week. Are you doing that clean?


----------



## BIG-UNC

will you be doing a jounal of this paul so i can have a look at your diet?

thats some going mate 20 odd clean lb's

good luck

ps dont forget and post up ya diet please mate cheers 







Pscarb said:


> today is the 1st day of the first bulking cycle in 15months and i weigh 197lbs only 10lbs more than i did on stage 3 weeks ago i am hoping in 10 weeks time i am going to be 220lbs....


----------



## 3752

winger said:


> 2 pounds a week. Are you doing that clean?


Winger where you been mate??

I am back on a AAS cycle since saturday mate i am expecting great things from this cycle though..

As for a journel i am not sure if i have time at the moment as work and family are taking alot of time up at the moment.


----------



## Ironman

What does your course look like bud - sorry if youve already posted it up and ive missed it.


----------



## 3752

not missed it mate just forgot to post it in the main section will do that now...


----------



## Keyser Soze

winger said:


> 430 lbs. Thats allot of beer. :beer: Maybe you should move the refrigerator a 100 yards away from you. That way you will get some serious walking in between beers.


LMAO!!!!

Need to go invest in a weighing machine...they say a TRUE BB'er doesn't need a machine, only a measuring tape, but damn, after 6 months away from the scales, I'm curious.....



KS


----------



## bwl

Keyser Soze said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> Need to go invest in a weighing machine...they say a TRUE BB'er doesn't need a machine, only a measuring tape, but damn, after 6 months away from the scales, I'm curious.....
> 
> 
> 
> KS


ive just let myself go mate

my physique is probably like glenn ross but a bit bigger and a lot shorter

most of it is in the beer gut, thighs, calves area and most of it might be fat but i think i have a good muscle base and probably wouldnt be less than 20 stone even if i lost all the bf

i know i need to cut down on the cans tho ! :beer1: :lift: :beer1:


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> Winger where you been mate??
> 
> I am back on a AAS cycle since saturday mate i am expecting great things from this cycle though..
> 
> As for a journel i am not sure if i have time at the moment as work and family are taking alot of time up at the moment.


I hate to ask but is your wife pregnant now?

I have been supporting my site a bit to much. I will try to stay in touch more.

Thanks for showing concern..........:love:


----------



## 3752

yes mate Jenny is pregnant she is 14 weeks gone...i have posted up a scan pic in the general forum called "Bundle of Joy"...

i did compete in my first show where i won the overall without AAS though although jen did fall pregnant 3 weeks before the show...


----------



## bigdaftjoe

265lb today diet beckons!!


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> yes mate Jenny is pregnant she is 14 weeks gone...i have posted up a scan pic in the general forum called "Bundle of Joy"...
> 
> i did compete in my first show where i won the overall without AAS though although jen did fall pregnant 3 weeks before the show...


Congratulations mate. OMG, that is so awsome. You just made my day.

I guess nice guys do finish first. 

Man that is the best.


----------



## tkd

bwl said:


> my physique is probably like glenn ross but a bit bigger and a lot shorter


that guy is BIG



*Name:*

*
*Glenn Ross
​

*Statistics*

Height:

Weight:

Chest:

Biceps:

Thighs:

Neck:



6' 1"

200kg/30 stone

63 inches

24.5 inches

35 inches

24 inches *Occupation*International Strongman/Powerlifter*Lifts*400kg Squat (no suit)

400kg Deadlift (no suit)

295kg Bench

195kg Shoulder Press (standing)










HELP ME I AM CONSTIPATED!!!


----------



## big pete

he is a big boy, but notice there is no waist measurement,lol? when it comes to that size/weight, there arent many bigger than Dominc Filiou, Canada's strongest man. same weight as Ross, but about 6" taller!!!!!!!! man mountain


----------



## bwl

big pete said:


> he is a big boy, but notice there is no waist measurement,lol? when it comes to that size/weight, there arent many bigger than Dominc Filiou, Canada's strongest man. same weight as Ross, but about 6" taller!!!!!!!! man mountain


quite embarrased by this but my waist (wtf!) is in the 66-70 region with a similar shape to the big lad :embarasse think big glenn has lost a bit of weight recently tho from those stats by looking at some recent pics so he could be a bit smaller

look forward to seeing him return to competition


----------



## Lord Lucan

bwl said:


> quite embarrased by this but my waist (wtf!) is in the 66-70 region with a similar shape to the big lad :embarasse think big glenn has lost a bit of weight recently tho from those stats by looking at some recent pics so he could be a bit smaller
> 
> look forward to seeing him return to competition


sorry if i've missed this but are you a power lifter or a bdy builder?

if it's power lifting(which i don't know much about) then 66-70 doesn't sound like a lot because some of the guys in that game seem to look HUGE escpecially compared to BBers!!

if it's BBing your into then the waist sounds a little big(ok VERY BIG) but every1 needs to start somewere and you've got the weight to lose, i've got the weight to gain which IMO is VERY HARD!!


----------



## winger

Eather way the strong men need massive respect. 

My favorite lift is the Farmers walk.

Farmer's walk (120 kg each hand over 75 metres)These guys do it under 30 seconds..............respect you big dudes.


----------



## bwl

danny_jay_2005 said:


> sorry if i've missed this but are you a power lifter or a bdy builder?
> 
> if it's power lifting(which i don't know much about) then 66-70 doesn't sound like a lot because some of the guys in that game seem to look HUGE escpecially compared to BBers!!


neither at the moment mate but have always had an interest in powerlifting and i might get into it someday soon


----------



## Lord Lucan

bwl said:


> neither at the moment mate but have always had an interest in powerlifting and i might get into it someday soon


why someday?? why not 2day??

i couldn't do the powerlifting thing they all look like there gne burt blood vessels on some of them lifts and things you see them do

infact i remeber seein a pic once were sum fella was goin for a lift and he strained that much his bowls opened and his ass hole was ripped openuke: put me off for life


----------



## winger

That was b.s. Click here and read why.


----------



## Lord Lucan

dats d pic dat put me off aswell!! i saw it on a different site tho!!

never realosed the wall/door until i read that text on the site!!

also didn't notice his arms are very close together(or atleast it looks like that) and there isn't a bar anywere near him!!


----------



## winger

That's the internet for ya. You can be anybody you want to be until you get caught. Then all you do is change your name..........lol.


----------



## Lord Lucan

winger said:


> That's the internet for ya. You can be anybody you want to be until you get caught. Then all you do is change your name..........lol.


dat wot u did??


----------



## winger

danny_jay_2005 said:


> dat wot u did??


Yea, I am really a porn star with 20" arms.

See, I down play myself cause I dont want all the traffic.........lol.

This is my wife and I as of one week ago.


----------



## BIG-UNC

hey danny jay whats with the "dis" and "dat" thing mate!


----------



## Lord Lucan

BIG-UNC said:


> hey danny jay whats with the "dis" and "dat" thing mate!


"dis" and "dat" is just because i'm too lazy to write THIS and THAT! would you prefer me to write out all of my sentences correcly so as not to cause anyone any further confusion??


----------



## Lord Lucan

winger said:


> Yea, I am really a porn star with 20" arms.
> 
> See, I down play myself cause I dont want all the traffic.........lol.
> 
> This is my wife and I as of one week ago.


wots the point in being a porn star with 20" arms? you need a 20" d**k (like i wish i had)

as i said before your wife does not look her age! you look it but your wife doesn't!


----------



## hackskii

Yah, I have a hard time reading text message posting tecniques.


----------



## winger

danny_jay_2005 said:


> wots the point in being a porn star with 20" arms? you need a 20" d**k (like i wish i had)
> 
> as i said before your wife does not look her age! you look it but your wife doesn't!


Do you know how old, I mean how young I am? :smoke:


----------



## Lord Lucan

winger said:


> Do you know how old, I mean how young I am? :smoke:


your about 58, 59 aren't you??

only messin i'd say 42


----------



## Lord Lucan

hackskii said:


> Yah, I have a hard time reading text message posting tecniques.


i appologise mr hackskii i will try not to write like that anymore!!


----------



## winger

danny_jay_2005 said:


> i appologise mr hackskii i will try not to write like that anymore!!


 Dis sh1t like dat is fo sho do beotch.


----------



## BIG-UNC

take a tablet winger! lol your mad mate

if that is you in the pic mate you look a very healthy and content (happy) man!

and your wife is a very attractive lady!


----------



## winger

BIG-UNC said:


> take a tablet winger! lol your mad mate
> 
> if that is you in the pic mate you look a very healthy and content (happy) man!
> 
> and your wife is a very attractive lady!


That is my wife and I and thanks. :smoke:


----------



## hackskii

Take a tablet.......Unk you are a funny guy.

I love the sense of humor in Brit's, you guys really like to laugh and play, I really like that.

I am on other boards (american) and they suck.

Any post some pr**k comes in and says something to contradict.

This dude was doing squats 3 times a week Monday, Wednesday, Friday and doing dead lifts and running.

I said it was too much and some guy said that I dont know what I am talking about.

I dont like the American boards.

I love this board.

There are a bunch of really cool and funny guys.

It sometimes is my favorite thing to read some of the things that make me laugh just like a minute ago.

Cheers Mates.


----------



## Lord Lucan

hacks you live in cali if you put a load of brite over there we would all eventually start to contradict each other the only reason we have a sense of humour is because the weather in this country is off it's head- we had snow in arpil, rain in may then last week it was so hot nobody could do anything!! you need to be able to laugh with weather like that!!


----------



## Lord Lucan

winger said:


> Dis sh1t like dat is fo sho do beotch.


say what?? i know i'm younger than you winger an you OLD FOLKS like to moan about our means of talking and the language we use but at least we make sense!!

just to contradict unc(see hacks happens on this board too) stop taking tablets your sounding like you've eaten a whole pharmacy!!


----------



## winger

danny_jay_2005 said:


> stop taking tablets your sounding like you've eaten a whole pharmacy!!


I dont take pills, but I do smoke my medicinal medicine. :rolleye11


----------



## big pete

BIG-UNC said:


> take a tablet winger! lol your mad mate
> 
> if that is you in the pic mate you look a very healthy and content (happy) man!
> 
> and your wife is a very attractive lady!


UNC, unless im lookin at a differant pic to you, all i can see is a young child and a dog praying on the side of a bed!!!!


----------



## winger

big pete said:


> UNC, unless im lookin at a differant pic to you, all i can see is a young child and a dog praying on the side of a bed!!!!


One page back Pete. Click here.


----------



## big pete

lol, its ok winger, i did see. it was just amusing that the only pic avail on the page was your avatar! well i found it amusing anywho

moving swiftly on.............


----------



## winger

I say, never pass up an opportunity to spam a board to show your product, but that how I roll.


----------



## Keyser Soze

hackskii said:


> Take a tablet.......Unk you are a funny guy.
> 
> I love the sense of humor in Brit's, you guys really like to laugh and play, I really like that.
> 
> I am on other boards (american) and they suck.
> 
> Any post some pr**k comes in and says something to contradict.


I've noticed that with Americans on the Net, they overuse their Constitutional right to disagree with each other. They rejoice in their nation being a shining example of democracy, which itself is fine and dandy, but THEN proceed to OD on the benefit of democracy - dissent. Too much of anything is bad, including dissent. You have to have right, or wrong, black, or white, positive or negative, yes or no. It's gotten to the point where even the most absolute of facts are deformed into questions of degree. Arguments on the Net start out for the purpose of determining what is right, but end up being contests to show who has the best debating skills. The concepts of 'correct' and 'incorrect' are getting [email protected]

I think that in the epidemic of fashionable disagreement, many if not most Americans have forgotten that they ALSO have the right to agree, the right NOT to hold an opinion. All this plays right into the politician's hands, they act like dictators and the public, ridden with disagreement, LOVE it. They yearn for the absolutism, the black or white of it, the decisiveness. I think the pendulum will swing the other way again - it always does, in every aspect, because humans are flesh and blood. Concensus will be cool again.

KS


----------



## winger

I disagree.............lol


----------



## Peg

Keyser Soze said:


> I've noticed that with Americans on the Net, they overuse their Constitutional right to disagree with each other. They rejoice in their nation being a shining example of democracy, which itself is fine and dandy, but THEN proceed to OD on the benefit of democracy - dissent. Too much of anything is bad, including dissent. You have to have right, or wrong, black, or white, positive or negative, yes or no. It's gotten to the point where even the most absolute of facts are deformed into questions of degree. Arguments on the Net start out for the purpose of determining what is right, but end up being contests to show who has the best debating skills. The concepts of 'correct' and 'incorrect' are getting [email protected]


I *agree* with you, 

but I also think it is not nationality specific. I think it is human nature to be prideful and assert a certain viewpoint as the truth.

I think it is just human nature to want to ignore absolutes to find justifications for what you want to believe, what you do with those beliefs and how you want to live your life.

Absolutes hold you accountable to a higher standard than one's self.

They imply a control over a person that the person may not particularly enjoy.

No one wants to be controlled by anyone or anything other than their own free will of choice because of pride and selfishness.

The whole world is losing its sense of right and wrong, not just Americans.

Humanistic relativity is becoming the norm.

Anyone who stands up to say something is wrong is pegged as narrow minded and other emotionally volitile nouns.

"How dare you force your values onto me!!!" is the cry of this age of enlightenment.

Is it true because we believe it or do be believe it because it is true?



> I think that in the epidemic of fashionable disagreement, many if not most Americans have forgotten that they ALSO have the right to agree, the right NOT to hold an opinion. All this plays right into the politician's hands, they act like dictators and the public, ridden with disagreement, LOVE it. They yearn for the absolutism, the black or white of it, the decisiveness. I think the pendulum will swing the other way again - it always does, in every aspect, because humans are flesh and blood. Concensus will be cool again.


How do you think concensus will be achieved, KS? What truth will be great enough for the world to submit their pride, ego, and selfishness to it?


----------



## hackskii

KS and Peg, you guys are too heavy for me.


----------



## Peg

Hackskii, it's great intelligent men like you that share profound thoughts of wisdom said in disarming humorous ways that keep the heavythinkers thinking.


----------



## hackskii

Peg said:


> Hackskii, it's great intelligent men like you that share profound thoughts of wisdom said in disarming humorous ways that keep the heavythinkers thinking.




Huh?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Uh Ok then............:love:


----------



## winger

Peg said:


> Hackskii, it's great intelligent men like you that share profound thoughts of wisdom said in disarming humorous ways that keep the heavythinkers thinking.


I can see Scotts head getting bigger. 

Bro, start working more neck........lol.


----------



## leveret

About 215 atm


----------



## winger

Liam said:


> About 215 atm


How tall and what %bf?


----------



## miami797

I thought I unsubscribed to this like 3 years ago. Crazy how this one keeps going.


----------



## winger

miami797 said:


> I thought I unsubscribed to this like 3 years ago. Crazy how this one keeps going.


Let me help you some more........lol


----------



## offo

i weigh 65 kg...i think thats 141 LBS


----------



## TypeR

miami797 said:


> I thought I unsubscribed to this like 3 years ago. Crazy how this one keeps going.


i think polls are on auto pop back up?? because loads of blasts from the past keep coming back.

Ben


----------



## winger

No, Liam brought this baby back to life.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> No, Liam brought this baby back to life.


And so did you Wingman:bounce:


----------



## offo

hackskii sounds like your falling in love with brits why not move here then


----------



## hackskii

offo said:


> hackskii sounds like your falling in love with brits why not move here then


I would love too, they have a far better sense of humor than here, most people here are stuffy and uptight.

Hardly any women have a sense of humor here, but it seems most of the women there do have a sense of humor.


----------



## miami797

You'd be surprised hack. Most of them are the birds are still a bit uptight over there. Maybe it's just because we have funny accent and they don't understand our poor english, but the panties still drop regardless.


----------



## adamb84

i am weedy 135lbs at 5'7


----------



## bigdaftjoe

omg im double your weight!!! 6'3 bet i cant double your best lifts tho!


----------



## adamb84

lol yeh most probably lol


----------



## bigdaftjoe

nah man i think not im weak for a big lad! remember its not the size of the dog in the fight keep trying and increase a little every time failing that drink guiness it puts weight on me for fun!


----------



## winger

bigdaftjoe said:


> nah man i think not im weak for a big lad! remember its not the size of the dog in the fight keep trying and increase a little every time failing that drink guiness it puts weight on me for fun!


Thats what im talkin about.:crazy:


----------



## bigdaftjoe

is that you in ur avvy fancy hookin up?


----------



## deejpj

bigdaftjoe said:


> is that you in ur avvy fancy hookin up?


haha lol no winger is actually a 47 year old man. btw how can some of u guys weigh 17 stone! dear me i could never put on that sort of weight


----------



## chrisj22

deejpj said:


> haha lol no winger is actually a 47 year old man. btw how can some of u guys weigh 17 stone! dear me i could never put on that sort of weight


Eating properly & sh1tloads of gear! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaftjoe

nah genetics play the biggest part i was 18stone before i ever lifted a weight a lot fatter than now but still had a 50" chest


----------



## bigdaftjoe

and i know fine well that winger trawls the net looking for me


----------



## winger

Can ya blame me? Look how hot he looks. Now that's a catch.


----------



## pauluk27

who is 250+?


----------



## bigdaftjoe

hee hee x dam right


----------



## bigdaftjoe

pauluk27 said:


> who is 250+?


me 257 to be accurate


----------



## DocSlim

6'3"

248 lbs

Getting bigger


----------



## ajfitness

nearly finished cutting from 210lbs to 189lbs(atm) then going for the 220!


----------



## niknaknok

hi

i am at 240 can i just ask what aas are please


----------



## hackskii

AAS= Anabolic Androgenic Steroids


----------



## niknaknok

cheers hackskii


----------



## invigorate

bodyfit said:


> is it just me that's 130llbs.....


no im 116lbs


----------



## winger

invigorate said:


> no im 116lbs


I would rather feed ya then clothe ya. 

It's ok mate. Some of the best looking builds I have ever seen came from guys that couldn't gain weight. They eat so much and fuel the body and guys like me are on a constant diet. So whose muscles really get fed?

Welcome to the board invigorate!


----------



## LEWIS

ABOUT 224lb not using


----------



## Nytol

pauluk27 said:


> who is 250+?


252lbs Last Sunday, at about 10% BF, still have good abs.


----------



## bigdaftjoe

thats impressive mate ive never seen my abs!


----------



## winger

Nytol said:


> 252lbs Last Sunday, at about 10% BF, still have good abs.


You are a beast!


----------



## louis crawley

hi there all i weigh 13 stone 80kgs i think long way to go ill get there


----------



## paulo

210lbs


----------



## NGW

14 stone 6lbs for me


----------



## Slamdog

14st 12lbs and still dropping.... thank god....


----------



## ALake

11 st 1 6f, still look like a rake though no fat at all. :lift:


----------



## tim_e

Me: 10st 6lbs - looks like it's gonna take me ummm 5 years for 300lbs lol, mind you 6lbs increase in 5 weeks ain't bad I guess.


----------



## adzk469

14st 9 lbs....which I believe works out 2 be 205 lbs??

Havent had my bodyfat measured but its pretty low...now I have increased cal intake Im sure my abs will go!!


----------



## BangKok

Around 96 kg when competing (see Avatar).

Now 100 kg, I'm very cut 365 days/year... what's the sense in doing all this work if you don't look hot all the time?


----------



## hackskii

BangKok said:


> Around 96 kg when competing (see Avatar).
> 
> Now 100 kg, I'm very cut 365 days/year... what's the sense in doing all this work if you don't look hot all the time?


Are you tall?


----------



## winger

Looking good BangKok.

Man who walk through airport turnstile sideways is going to Bangkok. ...


----------



## Razz360

10 stone, not sure what that is in lbs some serious weight gain needed methinks, whats the average weight for a 16 yr old, anyone know?


----------



## BangKok

hackskii said:


> Are you tall?


176 cm when not wearing high-heel shoes


----------



## hackskii

BangKok said:


> 176 cm when not wearing high-heel shoes


I dont know the diffrence from a cm to a mm.

How tall in feet and inches?


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I dont know the diffrence from a cm to a mm.
> 
> How tall in feet and inches?


5'7"

Converter, click here.


----------



## hackskii

He is carying alot of muscle for how lean he was, that is why I thought he would be taller than me.

Wow, impressive


----------



## winger

To be taller than you wouldn't be all that impressive.


----------



## BangKok

winger said:


> 5'7"
> 
> Converter, click here.


thanks for teaching the metric system to these guys


----------



## BangKok

hackskii said:


> He is carying alot of muscle for how lean he was, that is why I thought he would be taller than me.
> 
> Wow, impressive


Yeah... you could probably make a few steaks out of me.

Not sure they would taste good though


----------



## winger

BangKok said:


> Yeah... you could probably make a few steaks out of me.
> 
> Not sure they would taste good though


The meat would be a bit tough.


----------



## oggy1992

random - im 15 and 6 foot how much taler will i be??? lol and surely the taller the are the more muscle u need so u got to work alot harder?


----------



## Golden Man

Before comps 206

first comp 165

second comp 171pounds that is

finals hopefully 167/168

currently 176/175.8

5FT9 AND A QUARTER


----------



## paulo

205lb still visible abs at 5ft10, 49chest 34waist would like to be 220lb but dont want to get too fat


----------



## Nytol

260lbs as of today,


----------



## winger

Nytol said:


> 260lbs as of today,


How tall and what %bf?


----------



## Nytol

I'm 6'1 and probably 9-10% BF at the moment, still have good abs.


----------



## Bulldozer

Nytol said:


> I'm 6'1 and probably 9-10% BF at the moment, still have good abs.


Wouldnt wanna meet you down a dark alley at night


----------



## C12AIG

Love to see you post up some pics Nytol....would be awesome.

I'm about 12 stone at 5'7. Need to get bigger and leaner


----------



## hackskii

Ive seen his pics he is huge and probably stronger than he looks.

What is your personal best on deads nytol?


----------



## winger

Impressive. Nytol, if I have ever said anything to make you mad I am sorry........lol


----------



## Nytol

Best DL for a single is only 300kg (in comp and gym), done 290kg for a double, every time I progress on it, something knocks me back, and it is rarely anything to do with Deadlifting, 

I really want 320 by the end of the year.

There is a semi blurry arm pic on this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/2613-best-arm-volume-2-post-your-pics-14.html#post294890


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> Best DL for a single is only 300kg (in comp and gym), done 290kg for a double, every time I progress on it, something knocks me back, and it is rarely anything to do with Deadlifting,
> 
> I really want 320 by the end of the year.
> 
> There is a semi blurry arm pic on this thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/2613-best-arm-volume-2-post-your-pics-14.html#post294890


You are tall too right?


----------



## jjb1

im 5 foot 11, and weight is 15 1/2 stone

have abs and cuts but want more weight ;-)


----------



## Nytol

hackskii said:


> You are tall too right?


6'1


----------



## Kyusho

I weight 190lb at the moment at 5'9'' but i am completely natural.


----------



## shazzyuk

~220lbs at 6'0.5" (lets not forget that half an inch  ) ~14-15% BF


----------



## winger

shazzyuk said:


> ~220lbs at 6'0.5" (lets not forget that half an inch  ) ~14-15% BF


I thought only short guys like myself would throw in that extra half inch.... 

Or while measuring the Johnson..........lol


----------



## shauno

180lb+

18yo

natural 5' 11''

gunz: big lol


----------



## bigden

a measly 176lbs


----------



## Paulsy

Too much! - 88kg and 30% BF! :boohoo:


----------



## astro_warp

6ft, 203 pounds


----------



## hackskii

5'7" @ 212 lbs


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> 5'7" @ 212 lbs


Your a beast!


----------



## chem1436114520

91kg @ 5ft 2" now , and 72kg in the pic on the left that pic was taken pre accident in 2004


----------



## stow

6ft, just under 17st

STOW


----------



## Guest

At my last body fat test i was 9% at 227lb this was about one month ago.

I am 5ft8, 21 years old.


----------



## winger

Con said:


> At my last body fat test i was 9% at 227lb this was about one month ago.
> 
> I am 5ft8, 21 years old.


Have you done any bb contests?


----------



## j.m.

Less than 180lb for me, not sure what I weigh though so I will weight myself later.


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Have you done any bb contests?


Not yet did pling for a few years will do bb next year light heavy i would imagine. 

Trying to find out about the collegic comps in the states because i am in uni.


----------



## sparky

15.8 stone, 5 10" 15%bf


----------



## pjh20

240lbs 18-20% fat


----------



## Britbb

Right now (as of yesterday) 282 lbs.

I still have another 6 more months of bulking to go aswell before its time to diet haha.

I rekon about 300 lbs this time round before i start to diet, thats good because last time i was 287 lbs before dieting, so almost a stone heavier at simmilar bodyfat %.

If i can get to 300 lbs before i start diet then i'll be pleased (then ive gotta get all the fat and water off to get on stage, grrrrrrrrr).


----------



## chrisj22

300lbs!? That's immense mate!!


----------



## ah24

britbb.....how tall are you?


----------



## Bulldozer

Britbb said:


> Right now (as of yesterday) 282 lbs.
> 
> I still have another 6 more months of bulking to go aswell before its time to diet haha.
> 
> I rekon about 300 lbs this time round before i start to diet, thats good because last time i was 287 lbs before dieting, so almost a stone heavier at simmilar bodyfat %.
> 
> If i can get to 300 lbs before i start diet then i'll be pleased (then ive gotta get all the fat and water off to get on stage, grrrrrrrrr).


WOW, how tall are you bro ?


----------



## winger

What a beast!


----------



## Glyneth

stuck at 202 and natural as of yet!


----------



## coco

bout 220-230 lbs, just now.


----------



## Pip1436114538

Con said:


> At my last body fat test i was 9% at 227lb this was about one month ago.
> 
> I am 5ft8, 21 years old.


Any pics where you arent shielding your midsection and folding your arms under to give a greater illusion?


----------



## ParaManiac

Pip said:


> Any pics where you arent shielding your midsection and folding your arms under to give a greater illusion?


meeeeowwww!


----------



## Bulldozer

Pip said:


> Any pics where you arent shielding your midsection and folding your arms under to give a greater illusion?


I have seen some other pics and he is a beast trust me


----------



## hackskii

Bulldozer said:


> I have seen some other pics and he is a beast trust me


But have you seen any naked pics like I have? mg:


----------



## Pip1436114538

Bulldozer said:


> I have seen some other pics and he is a beast trust me


What filth are you purveying here?!


----------



## Pip1436114538

PARAMANIAC said:


> meeeeowwww!


Nah not the best avatar pic IMO if you had those type stats.


----------



## Bulldozer

Pip said:


> What filth are you purveying here?!


Damn busted 

Ok i confess im a gay muscle worshipper, you got me


----------



## Pip1436114538

Bulldozer said:


> Damn busted
> 
> Ok i confess im a gay muscle worshipper, you got me


Con lets all worship you in cohension, post up some 'beast pics'...


----------



## Guest

Pip said:


> Any pics where you arent shielding your midsection and folding your arms under to give a greater illusion?


I only have a ****ty web cam for pics but i changed my avatar to show my squating lat spread.

Dont get me started pip i blow your ass out of the water muscle wise ok ok ok you got me with the semi gay glamour shoots but in bb please give me a break:crazy:

Also take into consideration i trained for pling until last october then didnt train for 7 months and this is 5 months into bb training meaning i have a lot of muscle not considered showy like your arms and then total lack of back:rolleyes: all the pictures besides the last one was me at 200lb about 2 years ago age 19 my current avatar and final lat spread picture is me at 230lb age 21.

Also threw in a pling pic for you 332.5kg pulled at 90kg and a nice ***** face pic after that comment you once gave i am MUCH prettier than you pip so get your head out of your ****!


----------



## Pip1436114538

MELTDOWN LMFAO!!!!!!

How much gear do you abuse on your short frame?


----------



## Guest

Pip said:


> MELTDOWN LMFAO!!!!!!
> 
> How much gear do you abuse on your short frame?


Melt down erm buddy you asked for pictures so i posted them did you think i wouldnt or some thingmg: i am not going to sit back while some skinny little emo punk shoots insults at me:crazy:

P.S. short??? I stand a grand 5ft8 thank you:rolleyes:


----------



## hackskii

Damn con if I was a chick I would do ya

Not bad, so I take it you do strength training?


----------



## hackskii

You are both punks as this is a term for being young

I aint a punk but I was called that one time ago.......lol...... 

You **** need to get a room to sort your anxiety issues out..........


----------



## hackskii

You boys are up too late, are you taking some stimulants or something?


----------



## ah24

Pip said:


> MELTDOWN LMFAO!!!!!!
> 
> How much gear do you abuse on your short frame?


Why do you just divert from the fact that what con's said is true and that he carries A LOT more muscle on his frame than you?


----------



## Pip1436114538

Whats this a Special olympics preview?


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Damn con if I was a chick I would do ya
> 
> Not bad, so I take it you do strength training?


I used to do pling mate but i prefer bb


----------



## Pip1436114538

hackskii said:


> You are both punks as this is a term for being young
> 
> I aint a punk but I was called that one time ago.......lol......
> 
> You **** need to get a room to sort your anxiety issues out..........


LOL


----------



## Pip1436114538

How to pose like a bag of smashed @ssholes....lol


----------



## Pip1436114538

ah24 said:


> Why do you just divert from the fact that what con's said is true and that he carries A LOT more muscle on his frame than you?


Didnt know your partner was here as well...ah well...


----------



## ah24

Pip said:


> Didnt know your partner was here as well...ah well...


Again, diverting away:rolleyes:

I just dont get why you'd question someone about pics etc then when they post up and state they carry more muscle than you - you fall back on the old getbig classic 'meltdown'

Funny guy


----------



## Pip1436114538

Con said:


> Melt down erm buddy you asked for pictures so i posted them did you think i wouldnt or some thingmg: i am not going to sit back while some skinny little emo punk shoots insults at me:crazy:
> 
> P.S. short??? I stand a grand 5ft8 thank you:rolleyes:


Youre short dude and yes youre very handsome as your mom keeps telling you lol!!


----------



## Guest

Pip said:


> Didnt know your partner was here as well...ah well...


Now who is having the melt down, look buddy i posted up pics like you asked and shoved your words down your throat, compared to a lot of guys on here i am very small but compared to you bud its like standing a little girl next to hercules

Seen your last post, look mate if your going to insult me at least use a proper insult not your queer as **** calling me ugly I am VERY glad you dont find me good looking wouldnt want you jacking off over my superior body:beer1:


----------



## Pip1436114538

Con said:


> Now who is having the melt down, look buddy i posted up pics like you asked and shoved your words down your throat, compared to a lot of guys on here i am very small but compared to you bud its like standing a little girl next to hercules


The contextual parallels you make in identifying me as a 'girl' then yourself as 'Hercules' strikes me as very Napoleon'esque. Yet then you also like to state that youre 'prettier' hmmm...ad hominem?

Of course its all alpha male and all.:cool:

To your PT partner: I sit at 231lbs with very little help.


----------



## Guest

Pip said:


> The contextual parallels you make in identifying me as a 'girl' then yourself as 'Hercules' strikes me as very Napoleon'esque. Yet then you also like to state that youre 'prettier' hmmm...ad hominem?
> 
> Of course its all alpha male and all.:cool:
> 
> To your PT partner: I sit at 231lbs with very little help.


Look mate i was making a joke about the pretty thing good lord:rolleyes:

Any ways super stuff you look great i would have thought your natural but whatever you need to do i guess.

Enough is enough subject closed.


----------



## Pip1436114538

I give up, AH24 has us both..


----------



## Bulldozer

Your a bloody sh*t stirrer Pip lol


----------



## Pip1436114538

Bulldozer said:


> Your a bloody sh*t stirrer Pip lol


Am i fcuk.. 

BTW Skinny retarded fcukwit, emo punk lol:


----------



## Pip1436114538

Ha more hits...lol!


----------



## Guest

Your a post whore nice arms you bicep pumper


----------



## winger

Actually both of you guys look Excellent. Why can't there be two.....lol

Here is my moto, it's just letters on the monitor, if you get upset then it is on you! 

I must say Con, you look very strong and muscular. At your age you have so much potential it is crazy. Not stroking you, just being honest with ya!

Pip, when you insult someone shorter than you, you might just be insulting many members of the board. I am only 5'8" myself you really didn't need to go there.

Let me just throw this out there. If you had a bigger penis you wouldn't need to work out..........lol  <----------smiley face makes it all good. 

Pip, I saw your youtube video and you also used camera angles. Once you mentioned it, it becomes fair game does it not?


----------



## hackskii

Haaaa haaaa, my penis is bigger than your penis.....ha ha ha haaa ha

Who cares anyway, both of you look good and better than me.

Can I say that?

Both of you guys look better than me and carry more muscle than me.

How is that for a compliment?..................................not much

Well sortof.....


----------



## Bulldozer

Yep both guys look great and better than me also.

What does that prove!!?.................That i have a bigger penis also


----------



## hackskii

Bulldozer said:


> Yep both guys look great and better than me also.
> 
> What does that prove!!?.................That i have a bigger penis also


No that you are a bigger penis:love:

Just kiddin bully


----------



## Bulldozer

hackskii said:


> No that you are a bigger penis:love:
> 
> Just kiddin bully


LOL, or johnson as ya brother would say


----------



## Guest

Your both old thus who cares how big your mickey is unless your downing a load of viagra and cialis its not going to be doing much:love:


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> Your both old thus who cares how big your mickey is unless your downing a load of viagra and cialis its not going to be doing much:love:


Well, at 48 I can pound them bush,s pretty good.

On a test cycle I want to pound every women even the ones that are in their 60's

Anything flies on a test cycle, fat, skinny, old, ugly, you name it but not young, I hate young girls. They talk too much, 30's ok, but 20's forget it.

Hell, 50 is ok with me as my girlfriend is 51 and I would pound her too if she only let me.:axe:


----------



## Bulldozer

you hound dog Hacks 

I aint old con lol, but i dont have nappy rash like you  

Im 29


----------



## Guest

Bulldozer said:


> Im 29


I consider my self old and i often think ah now i should have acheived much more than i have at my grand 21 years (22 in march).

Ah your over the hill mate and as far as great grand daddy all i can say is fair play being in such great shapemg:


----------



## Bulldozer

Con said:


> I consider my self old and i often think ah now* i should have acheived much more* than i have at my grand 21 years (22 in march).


Dude !!! Your kidding! surely.

Wish i had started early like you, lots of guys never get to where you are now in a life time of training mate!

you should be dead chuffed!


----------



## Guest

Bulldozer said:


> Dude !!! Your kidding! surely.
> 
> Wish i had started early like you, lots of guys never get to where you are now in a life time of training mate!
> 
> you should be dead chuffed!


haha actually i was just talking to a mate about mine about this, i actually have daily panic attacks thinking i havent been living up to my full potential by ****ing up diet or training some where.

Its some thing that bothers me greatly.:cool:


----------



## Pip1436114538

Con said:


> haha actually i was just talking to a mate about mine about this, i actually have daily panic attacks thinking i havent been living up to my full potential by ****ing up diet or training some where.
> 
> Its some thing that bothers me greatly.:cool:


You will give yourself an early heart attack dude

What do you want to achieve out of it though?


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> haha actually i was just talking to a mate about mine about this, i actually have daily panic attacks thinking i havent been living up to my full potential by ****ing up diet or training some where.
> 
> Its some thing that bothers me greatly.:cool:


Bro, getting all excited elivates the fight and flight hormones which can be catabolic in nature.

This is counter productive for what you are trying to do.

Not preaching mate, just making a statement for all.

Try some breathing exercises, this is what they use in the military for calming down restless troops.......

I just use beer myself but you dont have that option now do you? 

You should always be satisified with what you have and have been given.

After all Rome was not built in a day and neither was Arnold.


----------



## Guest

Pip said:


> You will give yourself an early heart attack dude
> 
> What do you want to achieve out of it though?


Simple small goal really i just want to be the best:beer1:

@hack point taken for sure, now lets talk about some one else lol.


----------



## ParaManiac

Con said:


> Simple small goal really i just want to be the best:beer1:




Shoot for the moon.

Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars.

*Les Brown*
​


----------



## winger

Con said:


> haha actually i was just talking to a mate about mine about this, i actually have daily panic attacks thinking i havent been living up to my full potential by ****ing up diet or training some where.
> 
> Its some thing that bothers me greatly.:cool:


Well I couldn't imagine you nailing diet and training. You would be an even bigger/leaner beast you bastard........lol


----------



## Ellis

6 foot tall, 242lbs


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Simple small goal really i just want to be the best:beer1:


Quite right too


----------



## Majesticpower

Alot of love being spread in this thread i see..

Anyway, for what its worth..

Currently 305Lbs @ 6ft

MP.


----------



## Nytol

Majesticpower said:


> Alot of love being spread in this thread i see..
> 
> Anyway, for what its worth..
> 
> Currently 305Lbs @ 6ft
> 
> MP.




Damn that is large!


----------



## Davo

~ 87kg 5ft 10


----------



## Incredible Bulk

100kilo, give or take so = 220lbs+/-

5ft 9


----------



## TaintedSoul

6"2 104kg's (16.4 stone / 229lbs)

But the irony in voting on a thread like this on a bodybuilding site.

How do you vote again when you have gone up 5 or 10 kg's??


----------



## bigdaftjoe

hey incredible bulk youre avvy says "insert something witty here" and it looks like youre pointing to your ass so...............ive got quite a dry sense of humour


----------



## winger

bigdaftjoe said:


> hey incredible bulk youre avvy says "insert something witty here" and it looks like youre pointing to your ass so...............ive got quite a dry sense of humour


That is funny joe!


----------



## hackskii

That is cute daft......lol


----------



## JawD

217lb .... sadly too much of that is fat.. Grrr.


----------



## nokz

im 320 large and in charge


----------



## Five-O

nokz said:


> im 320 large and in charge


hmmm....how much muscle though?


----------



## offo

i weight 11 stone i weighed 10.6, 3 weeks ago god i am happy i think thats 70kg  but eyah all my mum says is "fat u are gna get fat..rememeber when u weighed 75 u were a bloater.. i was like well thanks! But i mean its a different type of weight obvously innit  I mean i still got a gut but not like before mum does nowt but put me down

i used to be 75kg and a fatty then i lost lots of weight went down to 54kg at 5ft10 now i weigh 70 people still think i am small ....i dont know why..i am stronger than alot in my class and i still get called small etc :S its really bad for self esteem


----------



## justdiscovering

257lbs 6ft2ins 20%bf currently bulking....dont use spoons or forks jcb buckets 4me:crazy:was 30%bf in jan and i aint cutting till march...yum yum


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I am currently @ 90kg which i think is around 200lb and in a "bulking phase" if you wanna all it that, sadly around 20% again is BF but i am planning on losing that when i am cutting!


----------



## BEEF CAKE

17.03 Stone thats 238.42 pounds although 38.42 of thats is my bellie lol.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

im 283lb 6 foot 3 of pure fatness!


----------



## wogihao

I am cruseing at the mo so weight is just stabelized at 221lbs for the next week or so. then the fun begins again in January.


----------



## winger

YetiMan said:


> im 283lb 6 foot 3 of pure fatness!


Yeti you are a beast!


----------



## Bulldozer

I weighed in at 250.5 lbs yesterday morning.

Need to loose about 30 lbs tho :rolleye11reggers:reggers:


----------



## Five-O

210lbs but gonna go down to around 185lbs after christmas.


----------



## simeon69

187lb at 5' 10" unsure about bodyfat never had it measured...


----------



## Guest

Five-O said:


> 210lbs but gonna go down to around 185lbs after christmas.


For the fighting? You going to try and get really lean or just lose size as such?


----------



## matt3178

i stood on the scales at the scrapies the other day, 250.8lb.

but that was before xmas! & before a tin of rose's,a tin of quality street & 3 terry's chocolate oranges!


----------



## kboy

18 stone at 6' 2" whatever that is in pounds?

Gotta shed some BF after my winter bulk though, currently around 23%


----------



## winger

212 lbs now at 5"8". Feel strong, look big but afraid to take off my shirt.


----------



## Ollie B

194lbs 5ft 10inch


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> For the fighting? You going to try and get really lean or just lose size as such?


Yes mate, I think I can get down to that with minimal muscle loss, but ill sure as sh1t look scrawny IMO, at my weight now it puts me as a bloody heavyweight and I just can't compete with fellas who could potentially weigh 220-230lbs and are 6'2 etc, Im only a midget at 5'8 remember lol

Guys who are the same height as me and yourself are around 70-75kg's for fighting.

Its not set in stone though, I spent a long time getting upto what I am now


----------



## Incredible Bulk

15.4 stone now

started my cut to make weight... only 6kg to go


----------



## TaintedSoul

16.5 stone now and not moving up it seems.


----------



## Club_Scene

14.5 stone, 15%BF.


----------



## ZoWi3

bodyfit said:


> is it just me that's 130llbs.....


Nope... you got me at 135  !

ZoWi3


----------



## Guest

PIERCEDNIP said:


> im a female 5ft 8 and weigh 140. im in good shape but i want to be in even better shape  !


Sounds yummy got any pics?


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Sounds yummy got any pics?


Ditto that!


----------



## Robbie

winger said:


> Ditto that!


x3


----------



## Hodge

I'm 12 stone or 168lbs @ 5ft 4. I'm tiny


----------



## Warstu

#22 said:


> Aha, ok then.


It says stamford you from which gym do you use ? westside or lesiure pool ?


----------



## Bulldozer

winger said:


> Ditto that!


Perv...........  :beer1:


----------



## winger

Bulldozer said:


> Perv...........  :beer1:


It's Mr. Perv to you.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

and whats wrong with being a perv lol ?????????


----------



## winger

Chris4Pez said:


> and whats wrong with being a perv lol ?????????


Nothing, it's worked well for me for all these years.


----------



## nathanlowe

6ft tall 170 pounds


----------



## discobiskit

5ft 10 189lbs

x4 for the pics request lol


----------



## R1dd1ck

Im 5'11'' at 180lbs..........a stick with fat on it!


----------



## Bigash

Hey all,

I just joined this site today and though i may as well post somewhere.

Im 5ft 10 and 122 kgs with quite high BF (not to sure what %)

Runs and hides in the losing fat section :boohoo:


----------



## warren

im 5'11'' - 165lbs as of last week 15% ish bf, hopeing to get to 180lbs asap; lol


----------



## diaita

18.5 stone X 14lbs = 259lbs at 22%bf on them crappy scales 18%with accu measure,feel im carrying more BF though,lookin at low teens for aug


----------



## samcim

270lb here  (in that picc<<<<<<<)


----------



## winger

samcim said:


> 270lb here  (in that picc<<<<<<<)


You look way to lean to weight that much, you are a beast.


----------



## samcim

winger said:


> You look way to lean to weight that much, you are a beast.


Lol, my hight helps me carry the weight 

Thanx btw!


----------



## BIG GRANT

well im 180 to 185, but put me nxt to a 200lb'er and i look no smaller BUT and thats a big BUT i will admit my legs are lagging badly so i think thats where im loosing the weight, i have broken my left leg 3 times tho!!


----------



## willsey4

Im currently at 275lb at 6 ft 2" at about 13% BF at 24 years old. Will get some pics up soon as thinking about doing first timers comp (UKBFF) in November.


----------



## delhibuilder

im same as Grant, grant how tall are you?


----------



## Lea

224lb is that about 16st? when I am doing creatine you can add another 7 - 10 lbs.


----------



## -S-K-

Pretty much 196lbs so under the 200lbs mark. Im pretty happy though from what I went from, and it's pretty much all lean weight, all be it a bit of fat around the stomach but nothing horrendus. I reckon after my cut I'll be down to say just over 13 stone which is fine, only been doing this like almost a year, so hopefully next year I'll be at 14 stone after a cut haha.


----------



## ymir

My weight atm is 193 lb's atm Dieted down from 233 lb's at 5"8


----------



## Flabby_Abbie

Ye gods, I'm a weed! 121lbs for me (I used to be two-and-a-half times that, mind you - and only about 10-15% was muscle!)

Sarah


----------



## Ironhorse

Only 175lbs atm probably 185-190 if i hadnt have had my colon cut out. :confused1:

Been as heavy as 240lbs, but this was pre surgery.


----------



## Guest

150lbs fat mother fahoonie :laugh: a good 30lbs of that i must add has to be bellies n busters........


----------



## GSleigh

I desprately need to put on more weight! LOL! Nothing seems to work though  I think i eat like a mad man!

180lbs here!


----------



## offo

12.5 stone not sure what that is in pounds,,,, 174lbs maybe i duno :S

just think though i started off at 8 st 9 before....sure alot is fat around the middle but not all! :beer:


----------



## winger

GSleigh said:


> I desprately need to put on more weight! LOL! Nothing seems to work though  I think i eat like a mad man!
> 
> 180lbs here!


Try adding more weight to the bar and do less. Stick to basic compound movements, almost like a power lifter.

It forces the body to adapt to the heavier weight. Just my opinion.


----------



## BD_MR2

Im about 5ft 10 233lbs at 18% bf trying to get down to about 13%bf but finding it hard


----------



## powerlifter8

150lb 5'9...ummm...lol


----------



## N2GB

6ft and I weigh 163 lbs


----------



## gymfreak182

i'm 204 lbs skinny me !!!


----------



## Inggasson

200 on a good day. About 195 at the moment, but starting to lean down a little bit.


----------



## gurry

200lbs (that seems a lot for me) still feel skinny as a lat! Im a statuesque 5'8 (5'9 in me work boots! some call me stocky but thanks to a good dose of bigarexia I feel like gollum


----------



## notorious1990

245 lbs


----------



## Guest

LOL! 117lbs, but that might be because I'm 5'3 and Female


----------



## deanoz007

180 lbs at 5. 9

aiming for 196 lbs

bring the pain !!!


----------



## pea head

5 10" 17st 8lb


----------



## Lou

5'7" 182lb....and in case you didn't know I am a girl........


----------



## MissBC

Greater than 250lbs


----------



## hackskii

MissBC said:


> Greater than 250lbs


Oh, I love heavy chicks, lets see some pics. :thumb:

Just kidding, I dont like them weighing more than me, I get clostrophobic. :lol:


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> Oh, I love heavy chicks, lets see some pics. :thumb:
> 
> Just kidding, I dont like them weighing more than me, I get clostrophobic. :lol:


oh YOU LOVE IT, i have more rolls than a bakery and more chins than a chinese phone book!!!!


----------



## tinheed

255lbs here at 5ft 10 bf little high at the moment


----------



## hackskii

MissBC said:


> oh YOU LOVE IT, i have more rolls than a bakery and more chins than a chinese phone book!!!!


Well, maybe your voice is as smooth as oil and your lips drip honey, I maybe able to put up with a couple of extra pounds.


----------



## Beklet

Still 11 bloody sodding stone! :cursing:


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> Well, maybe your voice is as smooth as oil and your lips drip honey, I maybe able to put up with a couple of extra pounds.


tehehehehehehehe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## «Fatman«

5 10" 15 stone


----------



## Uriel

16st dead..... 224lbs.

5' 10"

was 15 1/2 stone (almost) natural. just on cycle 1st cycle in years at 41 yo. Been training most of my life but seriously for last 12 years


----------



## pecman

5ft 10 17st 233lbs (natural for just over a year)

:rockon:


----------



## Jayy

Im only 5ft 5in and weigh 12 stone


----------



## defdaz

I'm a 5 foot 9 21 stone fat knacker.


----------



## clarkey

74kg..depleted to hell feeling HUNGRY and cant wait to carb up.....


----------



## The Gimp

am 6FT 13st @ 20%BF

Holy crap, I`m gonna look like along streak of p1ss when I reach 15%.


----------



## The Dude

I'm currently 225lbs (just over 16 st), but I'm also 6'3". Was about 200lbs before I started training. Have always been a fairly big guy. Have personally never used AAS before. Would like to get up to a solid 240lbs.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

5'10" 210lbs, hoping to hit at least 225 next year when i start taking gear


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> 5'10" 210lbs, hoping to hit at least 225 next year when i start taking gear


So you have never taken any AAS?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

winger said:


> So you have never taken any AAS?


No mate just 5 years of strict diet and training, i get accused sometimes though by my friends lol.


----------



## Guest

6'3" & 285lbs. but my BF is a tad on the high side.


----------



## D_MMA

Im currently at 6ft2 220lbs. still growing so im happy with it.


----------



## alty83

im 6ft and 205lb at 14% bf so not too bad, bit more bulking maybe 20lb then time to start getting ripped!! :thumb:


----------



## dogue

232lb 6ft 15%


----------



## ginnus21

I'm 227lbs, Just got back into traininig after Wrist accident in 2004. Got back into Gym in April this year and have gone from 38-40' waist to 34' waist. Must be 15-20% bodyfat.


----------



## DeMarco

234 LB 6ft 5 would like to get to around 260 LB just starting a course


----------



## shauno

15/15.5 stone

5' 11


----------



## -tommyboiii-

5'9'' 139lbs =(

yay


----------



## Abbsie

80kgs

6'3"


----------



## dudz

175lb's : (


----------



## evad

i honestly dont know, and to be honest i dont see why it could be a problem

ive been 10 stone and 16 stone, and (obviously) all weights inbetween, i currently dont have any batteries for my scales but i would guess im at avout 13 and a half stone, down from 16


----------



## Mars

davetherave said:


> i honestly dont know, and to be honest i dont see why it could be a problem
> 
> ive been 10 stone and 16 stone, and (obviously) all weights inbetween, i currently dont have any batteries for my scales but i would guess im at avout 13 and a half stone, down from 16


No one said it was a problem not in the last 5 years anyway

But as i'm here, 97kg, 5' 9" around 11% according to these stupid electronic fvkin , supposed to measure BF scales:cursing:, bollox, i know i'm 5% :thumb:


----------



## winger

Don't sugar coat it will ya!


----------



## ShaunMc

6 foot and 260 lbs today .... still long way to go


----------



## co13

i have right now about 66 kg, middle muscled  ))

no sport, in last time , no trainnigs...


----------



## 3752

just reached my heaviest off season weight of 16st(224lbs) whilst still being in decent condition


----------



## sofresh

I had my yearly army physical for the army and I weighed in at 207lbs! In May of this year I weighed 185lbs!


----------



## ladorie

6foot 265lbs 18%bf (need to lower this!!)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Weighin at the moment 61kg due making weight for a Brazillian Jujitsu Comp tomorow, but im usually walking around 63kg at a height of 169cm bout 5'6ish to nearly 7, still got a long way to go but as they say bodybuilding is a marathon not a sprint. This time last year was 48kg so progress has been made indeed.


----------



## Scottswald

age 19, 6ft tall and 16 stone with a flat stpomach but not much detail for abs.....


----------



## Jester

I'm about 240 at 5'9'', but could do with being about 200 to be honest.

Too much theory and not enough practical for the last few years I'm afraid!!

But thats going to change soon.


----------



## Lou

update - now weigh 85kg....


----------



## Beans

5' 7" - 246lbs - 18% BF

Cutting right now, getting down to sub 220lbs, then go from there.


----------



## Pithead

6' 1", 220'ish, bit flabby but it's dropping off and muscle going on. :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

6 ft 270 lbs - last time I weighed myself accurately a couple of weeks back. But I must be nearer 280 now. A bit more fat than I'd like but still shapely - prob coz of the Tren. Love being huge. When I reach 300 I'll start cutting...


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle

Lightweight here... 160lb! 5'8"

Wanna bulk to about 220.. then cut back to 200 and hopefully be there with under 10% bf.


----------



## Big Scouse

Im 226llbs but need to cut some BF before i start my new cycle in a week or two.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

Just off the scales, 238 pounds @ 6'1", body fat bit too high.

Commencing contest diet Jan 1st.


----------



## MissBC

500lbs, DB is a feeder and likes them big!!


----------



## waspscentre12

<---- 1'000+++++ pounds as hulk, 244 as normal me, when the "red mist" isn't around! :innocent: :lol:


----------



## winger

MissBC said:


> 500lbs, DB is a feeder and likes them big!!


DB is the mans man. :whistling:


----------



## Cheater2K

I cant revote, but im 263lbs as of today at 5 foot 11.


----------



## winger

Cheater2K said:


> I cant revote, but im 263lbs as of today at 5 foot 11.


What's up Cheater2K?


----------



## Cheater2K

winger said:


> What's up Cheater2K?


I must of voted back in the day of 3 yrs ago or somthing  lol so cant update.

Winger - long time no see.


----------



## winger

Cheater2K said:


> I must of voted back in the day of 3 yrs ago or somthing  lol so cant update.
> 
> Winger - long time no see.


Yes very, I hope all is well with you big man!


----------



## ComradeYezhov

280lbs baby lol, just dropped 8 pounds over the last 2 weeks. holler.


----------



## Bonzer

Im 161 looking to get to 175


----------



## englishman78

17 stone bang on.


----------



## Darylbethyname

174 pounds, give me like 4 months and i'll beat the 180 category


----------



## geeby112

about 205lbs now still have abs aswell:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

geeby112 said:


> about 205lbs now still have abs aswell:thumbup1:


 Well done you are no longer anorexic now your just skinny:thumb:


----------



## JakeJ16

170 lbs here.


----------



## geeby112

*con - Well done you are no longer anorexic now your just skinny:thumb:*

lol thanks feels good to be skinny:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

I wish I was skinny at 205. :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul

110kg's (242lbs / 17.3st). Heaviest weight to date but hopefully still got loads to gain over the next 2 months.


----------



## Mick/ BOY

229.6 pounds exact and lean as holidays only 4 weeks of got to owne the beach.......wooo haa :cool2:


----------



## GHS

TaintedSoul said:


> 110kg's (242lbs / 17.3st). Heaviest weight to date but hopefully still got loads to gain over the next 2 months.


Identical weight to me mate but I'm 6ft 2 so you must look a lot bigger. How tall are you?

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul

GHS said:


> Identical weight to me mate but I'm 6ft 2 so you must look a lot bigger. How tall are you?
> 
> GHS


Same height so we probably look the same in build except I am the closest thing to a greek god in looks so you can be my ugly twin... :thumb:


----------



## GHS

TaintedSoul said:


> Same height so we probably look the same in build except I am the closest thing to a greek god in looks so you can be my ugly twin... :thumb:


Lol its a deal mate, bet you've got a couple of years on me though............ :whistling:


----------



## Guest

This has made me go & weight myself lol. Bang on 18stone 2, so probably 18stone dead on after a ****


----------



## Guest

GHS said:


> Lol its a deal mate, bet you've got a couple of years on me though............ :whistling:


 Big difference between weight comprised up of mature muscle and weight comprised of new muscle which has a lot of water and intercellular fat.


----------



## stavmangr

height :5'4"

weight :80 kg


----------



## redOred

Height:5' 11''

Weight: 12.6 stone

Managed to get myself up to 13 stone last year which was a major achievement for me but lost some weight through injury. Im on a mission to get back up there asap!


----------



## pro51ngh

currently 228.3llbs (quite chubby atm) at 5'10", natural. heaviest ive ever been, compete for the first time this year hope all goes well, bout 8 weeks till i start dietin...:-( lol!!


----------



## geeby112

Con said:


> Big difference between weight comprised up of mature muscle and weight comprised of new muscle which has a lot of water and intercellular fat.


i agree on you there, theres alot of newbee guys at the gym who are taking aas and have blown up but the muscle looks wobbly and blur and now they are back to being skinny, i noticed the older gym guys who take them get that mature dense look to them:thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B

Weighing now 88kg (Heaviest I was 15 1/2 stone)


----------



## musclemorpheus

I am currently weighing 111kgs which is 17st 5lbs or thereabouts,

I am please with this weight as I have only started my course last week, but not trying to put lots of water and fat on,

will try to get some decent size and weight on when I also include the Insulin + HGH..

Will try and stay leanish but I am only taking Test enanthate..so quite pleased at the moment....

Still feel skinny though.......lol


----------



## xbonez182

182ish me....stone on since xmas but gotta start trimming soon so shall be looking for advice


----------



## Goose

Heaviest I've been is 232.5lbs to be precise! I'm now weighing in about 212.5lbs! :-( BUT NATTY 

-Matt


----------



## jw007

Dutch_Scott aka Von Swole only weighs 246lb at 6'3"

he used to be bigger but hes lost it


----------



## dmcc

The scales don't go up high enough...


----------



## lyndbo

175 lbs at 5' 6" with little man syndrome


----------



## the bulldog

im 5,7 and 300 lbs


----------



## winger

the bulldog said:


> im 5,7 and 300 lbs


Your just a wee little thing. :whistling:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

5,11" and 228 and growing like crazy, next stop 17st.


----------



## iron head case

I was 253 pounds 6 weeks ago,

Today i weighed 232 pounds, 21 pound of fat off.

Another 6 weeks of dieting to go. :thumb:


----------



## GHS

250lbs (17.8st) as of this morning at 6ft2.

Really happy with that.

GHS


----------



## iron head case

GHS said:


> 250lbs (17.8st) as of this morning at 6ft2.
> 
> Really happy with that.
> 
> GHS


17.8 is 246pounds on my calculator:laugh:

A good weight mate.What weight are you aiming for?


----------



## GHS

iron head case said:


> 17.8 is 246pounds on my calculator:laugh:
> 
> A good weight mate.What weight are you aiming for?


 250lbs / 14 = 17.85 :confused1:

I'm aiming to get as heavy as possible in the next couple of months and then start to diet down. 18st would be nice to hit.

GHS


----------



## Goose

17stone x 14 = 238 + 8 = 246lbs?

Weird how the maths works out? both ways are different.

I'm currently weighing 210lbs - Heaviest I've been is 236lbs.

Im stronger now though and 26lbs lighter.


----------



## eurgar

250lb would be 17st 121b


----------



## GHS

Goose said:


> 17stone x 14 = 238 + 8 = 246lbs?
> 
> Weird how the maths works out? both ways are different.
> 
> I'm currently weighing 210lbs - Heaviest I've been is 236lbs.
> 
> Im stronger now though and 26lbs lighter.


 I must be mistaken then :lol:

I just times 17.8 with 14 but its not 17.8 because there's 14 pounds a stone LOL. DOH :whistling:

Guess I'm 246lbs then :lol:

GHS


----------



## GHS

eurgar said:


> 250lb would be 17st 121b


 Just realised that mate :lol:

Where in North Wales are you?

GHS


----------



## kboy

243lb @ 6'1"


----------



## eurgar

GHS said:


> Just realised that mate :lol:
> 
> Where in North Wales are you?
> 
> GHS


easy mistake 

im in conwy m8


----------



## Ollie B

Now weighing 202lbs now. Weight going up


----------



## laurie g

242lbs after week of dieting from 250


----------



## sussexmuscle

im a 158lbs or 72kg i kinda look big but im light i want to gain 20kg to be about 200lbs my diet is not good at the moment, but i work my a** off in the gym


----------



## iron head case

iron head case said:


> I was 253 pounds 6 weeks ago,
> 
> Today i weighed 232 pounds, 21 pound of fat off.
> 
> Another 6 weeks of dieting to go. :thumb:


That was on Monday,

now 231pounds yeah the diet is working:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS

iron head case said:


> That was on Monday,
> 
> now 231pounds yeah the diet is working:thumbup1:


 Thats great mate :thumb:

Looking great in the avi..........Keep it up :cool2:

GHS


----------



## iron head case

GHS said:


> Thats great mate :thumb:
> 
> Looking great in the avi..........Keep it up :cool2:
> 
> GHS


LOL that was a few years ago when i dieted down for a natural show.

I am a bit fatter at the moment:tongue:

but 6 weeks into a 12 week transformation challenge.

I will post the pictures on uk muscle when i complete:thumb:


----------



## carly

I never weigh myself, I go by the mirror and my clothes and at the mo the only thing that fits is my joggers so I must be doing well off season LOL:lol:


----------



## Smitch

84 KGs which i make 184 Lbs.

Is that right???


----------



## Judas

Stone 9.5

Kilo 60.3?


----------



## bigbob33

254 lbs for me


----------



## Goose

jumped from 92.3kg to 102kg in 4 weeks


----------



## MaKaVeLi

216 this morning


----------



## ryoken

258lbs as of this afternoon (man this cutting malarky is difficult) im at 15% bf and dropping height is 6ft 3:thumb:


----------



## Goose

Currently at 226lbs 5ft 11" about 3,000% BF in my eyes.. More like 16.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

236lb, 5`8-5`9. bf about 9-10%. Next summer 240 at 8%.


----------



## GHS

I'm hovering around 260lbs in the mornings now. BF% at about 18ish at 6'2".

GHS


----------



## HGH

80kg......5ft 6in (my missus says size dont count), BF 15ish%


----------



## Stone

190.4 lbs - 13 st 6 @ 5'7.

BF about 16-17% < avi pic is about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## flynnie11

101kg ..6ft 1 and about 15-18% body fat


----------



## Markc

90KG 5FT 10

BF between 1% and 40%. Havent had it checked so don't know


----------



## Rickski

About 13st 10lb can't seem to budge. Around 5ft 9.


----------



## coldo

266lbs as of this morning. 6ft 4" and plenty of BF - Down from 344lbs.


----------



## F.M.J

185lb at 6'4" (used to do ALLOT of cardio) raging metabolism, trying to get weight up to about 220lb, thats my long term goal :thumbup1:

BF - 10 -15%


----------



## Guest

Weighed 230lbs(16st 4 lbs) this morning at just a hair under 6 feet tall.


----------



## dmcc

Just under 6'2", 20st or 280lb/127kg. Not sure to be pleased by that or not; heaviest I've ever been but I've never looked better. Don't know my BF and don't really care...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Weighed 224 this morning a 14lb increase in 6 weeks isnt too bad


----------



## dmcc

Exactly the same as me, Mak - and I've lost flab too...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

dmcc said:


> Exactly the same as me, Mak - and I've lost flab too...


Nice so you've actually gained more than a stone of muscle? Thats damn nice work mate!


----------



## dmcc

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice so you've actually gained more than a stone of muscle? Thats damn nice work mate!


Well I hope so anyway. I'm definitely leaner, have put on 7kg and it's not dbol bloat as I was only on it 2 weeks. And there's no evidence of bloat either...


----------



## rick84

180lbs lean mass - 11% bf - 6ft


----------



## gumballdom

weighed 14 st 4lb this morning at 6'1, and my bodyfat is around 16 - 18%


----------



## dc-71

6`2" and 305lbs but i have not been training as much as i sould be so ive got a few xtra pounds on there


----------



## defdaz

18st 13pounds at last weigh in, 2 stone 4 pounds lost this year.


----------



## flatout.com

182lb, 5ft3. probably could do with getting 7lbs off to be honest


----------



## ibiza2001

175lb at the moment i am 5.11 and was below 11 stone this time last year so making progress, not sure what weight i want to get to just wanna look good with my shirt off lol


----------



## Harry Sacks

Currently about 203lbs, was 217lbs 2 weeks ago, but lost a load of weight due to stress and not being able to eat properly or keep it down

Am 5'11


----------



## welshflame

not sure in lbs but i recently weighed myself and im 10 and a half stone.


----------



## glanzav

245lb


----------



## qwerty83

200 pound @ 5ft 9in. hoping to drop 7 to 8 pound of water/fat for july time then over the winter months get to 16stone by x-mas.


----------



## SALKev

12 Stone at 6' 2". Not good :no:.


----------



## pob80

284 lbs at 6"2 at the moment


----------



## SALKev

I'm sure you could afford to give out 40lbs? :thumb:


----------



## Big Gunz

210lbs at 6ft


----------



## Dsahna

240 at 5'10


----------



## Guest

I find the results on this thread funny because it really shows that most people who get into the iron sport are naturally very skinny and under weight. Now put this question on a rubgy board and i bet the average weight would be much higher.


----------



## Big Gunz

Con said:


> I find the results on this thread funny because it really shows that most people who get into the iron sport are naturally very skinny and under weight. Now put this question on a rubgy board and i bet the average weight would be much higher.


Yeh but rugby players arnt concious about there lean body weight. Put the question of bodyfat on a rugby board and thtd be higher than on here.


----------



## Guest

Big Gunz said:


> Yeh but rugby players arnt concious about there lean body weight. Put the question of bodyfat on a rugby board and thtd be higher than on here.


Matey 95% of people here dont have visable clean abbs


----------



## big silver back

310lbs 5ft 7ins and i can kinda see my abs :whistling:


----------



## Guest

big silver back said:


> 310lbs 5ft 7ins and i can kinda see my abs :whistling:


Yeah your a big fvcker thats obvious even from that tiny picture. How you can sleep at that weight is beyond me. I am the same height and once i hit 250lb sleeping goes out the window.


----------



## Big Gunz

Con said:


> Matey 95% of people here dont have visable clean abbs


lol my bodybuilding perception of this forum is different than I expected!


----------



## Guest

Big Gunz said:


> lol my bodybuilding perception of this forum is different than I expected!


Only a small % of guys here are actual competitors mate and thats not a dig at any one i am only pointing out that most people are not in top nick and thats the reason the average weight is low.....


----------



## big silver back

Con said:


> Yeah your a big fvcker thats obvious even from that tiny picture. How you can sleep at that weight is beyond me. I am the same height and once i hit 250lb sleeping goes out the window.


 I think its been a progression over the years my body must have just got used to it, i'll ask you in a few years when you are 280-300 because the way you are looking and growing you got a few more sleepless nights ahead mate :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

big silver back said:


> 310lbs 5ft 7ins and i can kinda see my abs :whistling:


Insane! hats off to you mate, look like you could bulldoze through a house in your pic


----------



## big silver back

MaKaVeLi said:


> Insane! hats off to you mate, look like you could bulldoze through a house in your pic


Cheers mate  i'd love to get in the same shape as yourself and con but love my food to much, you boys look awsome diets are hard work, training is the easy part :thumb:


----------



## Guru Josh

265 @ 6'2 12% b/fat


----------



## geeby112

6ft1' 210 still:rolleyes:


----------



## dog5566

6"2 210lb. but hopeing to grow lots,,,,,, :beer: :beer:


----------



## Rosedale6

14stone at 5ft10


----------



## johnnyreid

261lbs.... 21 years old


----------



## liang7079

145 lbs now need to add more mass


----------



## Guest

5ft 11, 102kg.


----------



## M_at

Can I change my vote? Dropped to 185 now


----------



## powerlifter8

liang7079 said:


> 145 lbs now need to add more mass


How tall are you mate? Impressive physique for that size.


----------



## tom0311

187lbs 20 yrs old 5 foot 10. Natty. To be fair I don't look that much but I am telling the truth. Wanted to put on some serious weight and strength for rugby yet stay just as quick and fit, was 165lbs this time last year so im very pleased and I've not put on anymore fat.


----------



## Dsahna

244 ,5'10,assisted:thumb:its creeping up


----------



## Gaz_1989

6' Tall, was 220lb dead on this morning.


----------



## lshannon41

6'1'', 176lbs, boo rubbish. Still I am lean and natty, kind like one of the less muscular men's health models than bodybuilder but making good gains.


----------



## robisco11

19- 5'9- 182lbs


----------



## big silver back

5ft 7ins 300lbs


----------



## rodrigo

i am 5ft 7 and around 185 but need to come down a bit still to get the abs out more .


----------



## Jason Griffiths

Why is it in lbs? (just wondered)


----------



## nws

288 and slowly creeping up-hopefully, at least 308 next summer with bit less b/f. i'm 6'5"


----------



## M_at

Can I change my vote? Under 185 now!


----------



## Jake1436114563

5'9''- 90Kg- roughly 15% BF.


----------



## smaj210

212, having been dieting for 6 weeks, Came down from 220


----------



## Irish Beast

290 lbs.

Im a fat git though


----------



## powerlifter8

I'm still about 12 stone (168lbs) had a ****ey cold last week that stripped me of a good 5lbs+, so I'm sitting with a litre of rocky road ice cream for afters from my 9pm meal


----------



## dave_jenks

i am 225lb, however i am 5'10, i think it greatly depends on height as wel, 225 is big if you 5'4 but if your 6'4 its not so big


----------



## Round-2

I have no idea, more than I did last month but not as much as I will next month.


----------



## gold95

5ft 9" & 235 (thats after i'v done a big poop)

the odd person has but it would have been good to hear bf% (i don't know mine)


----------



## Jungle

dave_jenks said:


> i am 225lb, however i am 5'10, i think it greatly depends on height as wel, 225 is big if you 5'4 but if your 6'4 its not so big


Is that you in your avi??

Is all your weight in your legs


----------



## Themanabolic

247.5 ... damnit just missed out the 250 & above.. give me a week or 2 - I'll be back


----------



## BLUTOS

three hundred and seventy three pounds for me


----------



## rimzie_84

145LBS...WOOOOOOPPPPP


----------



## Guest

Nowhere near enough.....


----------



## rimzie_84

rimzie_84 said:


> 145LBS...WOOOOOOPPPPP


I am trying to bulk up...lol AND I WILL BULK UP...to be cont....

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

143.3 lbs

so heavy :/


----------



## winger

rimzie_84 said:


> I am trying to bulk up...lol AND I WILL BULK UP...to be cont....
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


No worries, you probably are still very young, got any sisters...lol


----------



## Damo86

245lbs (17st7lbs) when I weighed myself last week.


----------



## Markc

190lbs and climbing


----------



## Jux

16st 4 pounds.

Was about 13 last year lol.

Bellies gone and got me


----------



## ollie_ollie

200lbs, after a shizzle 195


----------



## dasheleboopi

166 the last time i weighed, pathetic but im working on it


----------



## biggerlandy

around 296 at mo


----------



## powerlifter8

Was 172 last month, now about 162-164...aiming for 150 ish (should look ok at that) then a clean slow bulk.


----------



## am4n

bodyfit said:


> is it just me that's 130llbs.....


 yur not alone


----------



## GSleigh

ROLL on 196lbs! lol


----------



## Greyphantom

prob gained since the signing of the poll... lol... about 256 at the moment and climbing...


----------



## ostrain

Stuck at 250


----------



## willsey4

288lb atm i think!

Roll on 300


----------



## newhope

163 last monday (11 stone 9) aiming for 175 (12 stone 7)

willsey4 your double me lol!


----------



## dazsmith69

ive been the same weight for ages, around the 90-91kg mark, cant seem to put weight on nomatter how much i eat. although my strengths getting better, my weight aint


----------



## H22civic

192lbs at the minute, aiming to smash the 200lb mark for the first time by christmas!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

460 lbs, 3ft 6.


----------



## winger

Lousy_Bastard said:


> 460 lbs, 3ft 6.


It seems you might be vertically challenged. :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

winger said:


> It seems you might be vertically challenged. :whistling:


I think you might be right, i also think i might be a bit of a liar :laugh:


----------



## winger

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I think you might be right, i also think i might be a bit of a liar :laugh:


Or a ball. :whistling:


----------



## dazzla

does anyone actually believe what the wwe wrestlers are supposed to weigh. i just dont see it myself. its all false fighting and forced angles and everyone else is small to make them look huge. for instance batista - supposedly weighs 315lbs thats 22.5 stone ffs. he can go to hell


----------



## RyanClarke

think it was a lee priest interview when he said, any photographer or interviewer will add 20-30 pounds to people, to make it look more special. And out of reach so to speak


----------



## dazzla

yea sounds about right. im pretty sure brock lesnar as strong as he looks theres no way he could pick the big show up and throw him around at 500lbs. im not a wwe lover or anything, but its beginning to annoy me. haha. think that trens kicking in already!!


----------



## Testoholic

260lbs and 1/2 this morning  , im 6ft'3, lean but holding fair bit of water i must admit :whistling:


----------



## XL

201 lb. Plenty of *FAT*.


----------



## TaintedSoul

6"2 and currently weighing 113kg's/248lbs. Gotta be around 16% bodyfat (I hope)


----------



## Guest

was 100 kg last week. which is the first time ive weighed since the avi pic was taken at around 98kg last year


----------



## SALKev

Good to see I've put on 1.5 stone since my last post, a crappy 13.5 stone now!


----------



## youngmust

196lbs


----------



## 1010AD

Having a poll on how much you weight. will not mean anything coz it all depends on how tall your are


----------



## SALKev

And your bf%, bone density...the variables are endless - it's a simple question requiring a simple answer, let's leave it that way.


----------



## Chris17

154 lbs here but I'm 6'3 and 16.. still growing for sure! my goal weight is 200 lbs by the time I'm 18-19.


----------



## Críostóir

6ft 2 and 86kg / 189lbs


----------



## Guest

about 14.4 clothed today


----------



## Rocho

A flabby 19.5 stone at the mo!!!


----------



## smaj210

15.4 down from 16.2 after 5 weeks keto


----------



## lozkina

smaj210 said:


> 15.4 down from 16.2 after 5 weeks keto


110 kg looking to drop a bit whats keto? :confused1:


----------



## 44carl44

195lbs 5ft 8inch


----------



## ShrinkingViolet

lozkina said:


> 110 kg looking to drop a bit whats keto? :confused1:


Ketogenic dieting, mate - basically reducing your carbs and upping your protein/fats intake. Atkins is an example (albeit a poor one, IMNSHO).

I've done a CKD (cyclic ketogenic diet) in the past, but I REALLY don't have the discipline for that kinda sh*t...

Lyle McDonald is reputedly recognised as the expert in KDs.

I have his eBook somewhere - but reading it'll make your head explode! (well, it did mine!  )


----------



## Críostóir

87kg 6ft2"


----------



## mal

92kgs at the mo,5'11 32 inch w,its all lookin good for the summer!


----------



## monstermagnet

87.5 kg 6ft 1 .


----------



## Itchy Nips

76.3kg 5ft 9" 28"waist


----------



## Nathrakh

As of this morning 199lbs


----------



## Guest

104.2kg last week


----------



## mal

15.4 and rising,i cant stop now


----------



## Guest

fu(king loads. i have no idea at the moment.


----------



## NickC

235lbs with around 15/20% bodyfat, can see visible abs lol.


----------



## deeppurple

just over 6 ft, 15 stone. sorry dont know in lb's!


----------



## suliktribal

Just weighed myself for this post.

17st 11ibs down from 18st 9ibs 2 weeks ago 

I've had a couple of weeks off the gym, damnit.


----------



## H22civic

14st 11lbs/ 207lbs- around 15% bf atm


----------



## Goose

245lbs


----------



## DS1

16 stone 6ft 2


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

mal said:


> 35.4 stone and rising,i cant stop now


Your a hefty fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

248 at 5ft 9/10


----------



## tinkerbabe

too fvcking much haha :thumb:


----------



## Mars

193.6lb, down from 222.5lb @ 5 8 3/4 @ about 12%, since last summer, sadly all muscle :cursing: .


----------



## mal

Lousy_Bastard said:


> im 32st 87% bf.im on a bulk :thumbup1:


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

> Originally Posted by Lousy_Bastard
> 
> im 14st 8% bf.im on a bulk





mal said:


> Thats some nice going there, *i want to be like you when i* *grow up* :thumb: :lol:


You'll get there one day big fella :lol:


----------



## mal

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nathrakh

today 199lbs - also appeared to have lost an inch in height (now 5'9


----------



## F.M.J

Weighed in at 94 kg today / 207 lbs at around 7pm still 6'4" tall


----------



## MarcusWright

currently 230 at 6foot tall


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

9:29am - 194.6lbs mostly fat at the minute mg:


----------



## SALKev

Closing on 14 stone now.


----------



## felix1025

how much did you weigh before you started training? or taking roids (to all)


----------



## SALKev

10 stone 11lbs..which was just over a year ago but total training time is about 8 months.


----------



## mad cam

211lbs, 6ft4


----------



## flynnie11

around 6ft 1 110kg


----------



## Ryan16

6 ft and 163lbs, big in height but puney in size  lol will get there soon tho  hopefully :lol:


----------



## doylejlw

5'10 190lbs


----------



## SK-XO

About 210 pounds/95kg @ 6ft tall.

Bodyfat, no idea but visible abs, not ripped but pretty damn lean!


----------



## Paul85

felix1025 said:


> how much did you weigh before you started training? or taking roids (to all)


6ft1 around 12.8/13 stone, Never done gear and started training about a month or so ago


----------



## Bri

I'm super light,, like 78kg lol!


----------



## Brotein

206lbs last weight in on sunday, hopefully I am now heavier! :


----------



## sheld87

5ft11 and weighed in at 220lbs lastnights weight another 3 weeks left on cycle


----------



## adonis

I've just hit 270lbs :beer:


----------



## lucasso

Not enough!! 

74kg  bf about 12%


----------



## F.M.J

Slap bang on 15 stone/95kg for me, been bulking, would like to bulk for another couple months, and then cut down a bit on carbs to steadily lose some bf.


----------



## adlewar

<<<< as it says...........


----------



## Guest

291lbs on the nose this morning.


----------



## doylejlw

bang on 190lbs today and got body fat done, was 11% which quite happy with :thumb:


----------



## t hall gym

5 ft 11 weigh 224lb


----------



## nova vida

I'm an absolute tank... 5'7 and 161lbs lol


----------



## skinnyfat

5ft2

8st 4


----------



## ShaunMc

6 foot and 250lb at mo


----------



## tom0311

Was 92kg this evening when I got into the gym, so that's 202lb. 15 lbs more than I was last summer  I want to strip down to about 190 over the summer, get some definition back.


----------



## mal

16st on a cut now for my holsget down too 15.7 so i can

sqeeze into my trunks.


----------



## Críostóir

mal said:


> 16st on a cut now for my holsget down too 15.7 so i can
> 
> sqeeze into my trunks.


Who's a sexy boy! What you doin about that beer belly :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

Callofthewild said:


> Who's a sexy boy! What you doin about that beer belly :lol:


LOL


----------



## mal

Callofthewild said:


> Who's a sexy boy! What you doin about that beer belly :lol:


 might get bigger on hols,you never know:thumb:

skinny cvnt:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Thats what I like to hear  nice guns!


----------



## mal

na..dude im small, give it another 14 months,long way to go pml


----------



## Team1

between 175 and 210 lb

My gran weighs 250lb so weight is a bit of a nothing.


----------



## sthelensboy1989

222lbs and 5ft 11


----------



## engllishboy

80kg dead. I wan't to drop down the about 70kg though, whilst maintaing /increasing fitness.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff

164lbs 6'1 lmao


----------



## MillionG

6ft 180lb (ish)


----------



## Earl-Hickey

I'm 6'1" and 187lbs, i recently dropped a lot of fat, want to add muscle and get to around 215lbs-220lbs


----------



## bizzlewood

last summer i was 191 and i havent weighed myself since


----------



## nws

got weighed yesterday and i'm now up to 138.6kg. Slowly getting there! ;o)


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

5ft 8 and 170lbs


----------



## EssexMalRider

This thread is more than 7 years old!

160lb


----------



## littlesimon

6'3" 19st 9lbs/ 275lb - Natural


----------



## bigbear21

349lbs 11oz to be exact and yes i am a liitle on the wobbly side


----------



## piper

Coming into 3rd month of training, was 12st 6 now 14st 2 sometimes drop or gain 3 pound.


----------



## benb1975

235lbs at 6ft2 like to lose a bit more bodyfat though


----------



## Was_Eric

im 15 and a bit stone and im 6 foot twooooooooooooooooo

i have ginger hair and i am married with 3 children, 2 of which are also ginger. I work in an office but really wish id of been a gardener

my favourite film is Dude, wheres my car


----------



## Guest

erics44 said:


> im 15 and a bit stone and im 6 foot twooooooooooooooooo
> 
> i have ginger hair and i am married with 3 children, 2 of which are also ginger. I work in an office but really wish id of been a gardener
> 
> my favourite film is Dude, wheres my car


Dude... after watching that film, i told my mate that one day ill pull in that exaclty the same car outside his one day.

So yeah, when i bought it, came to pick him up, and he was like... `Dude, there's your car!` hahaha...

I loved that Renault5... awesome little car. Was so eay to work on it.

lol.


----------



## Guest

11 and half stone. Used to weigh 9 and half, then before i knew how to eat properly to bulk up, was under impression like a lot other noobs... that you just need to eat anything and everything, so eventually got up to 12 and half stone, with a bit of a gut...

So for past two years, got into better shape... with stable weight of 11 and half, in a good all year around form, but now working to get rounder shoulders.


----------



## StephenC

Currently 210lbs (15' stone) at 5'8" ish


----------



## Quinn92

224lbs, but I'm 6'6" so I'm no where near big yet :|. Still I'm only 17, plenty of time to get big hopefully


----------



## bigbear21

ive come down a bit 338lb at the mo


----------



## 54und3r5

12 stone 5 atm haha - normal weight 15 stone


----------



## warren

last time i worte on here i was, 180 ish, now 220ish give or take a pound or two depending on hydration etc.

so 220lbs at 5'10 ish bf% around 14-15% though


----------



## leeal

was 16 stone fat so spent my first year of training to loose the fat which got me down to 12 stone then got into bodybuilding and now in year two im 185lb with very little fat.


----------



## Themanabolic

110.6 ATM


----------



## AWG

198lbs/14st2lbs

at my biggest (read holding enough water and fat to kill a small child) I was 214lbs/15st4lbs


----------



## shauno

around 17 stone 230lb's ish


----------



## pea head

18.8


----------



## WillOdling

17 stone


----------



## pea head

Wildbill said:


> 17 stone


OF LARD :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillOdling

pea head said:


> OF LARD :lol: :lol:


You cheeky Nap 50 chugging b4stard! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head

Wildbill said:


> You cheeky Nap 50 chugging b4stard! :lol: :lol:


Wondered how long it would take you reply :innocent:


----------



## WillOdling

pea head said:


> Wondered how long it would take you reply :innocent:


Would've been sooner but i was eating a pie :laugh:


----------



## blueberries

am skinny fat


----------



## jjmac

depressing!! im on the smallest weight  12.5 stone!!!


----------



## Themanabolic

\ said:


> 18.8


All water from dem naps innit doe blud!

Ahhh fak! Few hours away and I miss out on being first to crack an obvious joke, damn


----------



## quinn85

209lbs certainly not lean in any way


----------



## Themanabolic

18stone


----------



## bensation

13 stone 10 pounds @ 5"7 on the test e woop woop im fat!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i think the more valid question is "WHAT IS YOUR LEAN BODY MASS WEIGHT" !!

someone can be 250lbs but about 60lbs of fat on them !

lean body mass is what we should be asking !

i was 231lbs in my recent off season but a large majority was fat, i am about 180lbs lean body mass so me saying i am 231lbs would not give you an idea of what i look like !

lean body mass is whats important


----------



## Team1

Does that look like the Avatar of a competative bodybuilder on UKM? Unless you are

RS007 then the answer is no

:lol:


----------



## Jim206152

212 at the moment, normally about 190 but been trying to bulk for past 8 weeks, only seem to have put on bf. not good:cursing:


----------



## lazy

I had to look up what a lb was but the converter says I'm 165lbs/75kg


----------



## aka

79 kg at the mo


----------



## chetanbarokar

238 lbs atm @ 15% bf. Need to be at 250 atleast with 7-8% bf as I am 6'2" and want to do shows next year. :thumb:


----------



## Trojan_Pony

209 lbs. Calipers say 14% but i'm holding my fat mostly in my chest/ass so it's probably slightly more. Arms are looking skinny as hell atm  I don't care if they were fatceps before, at least they looked good.


----------



## H10dst

13 stone 9 @ 5,11"


----------



## CJ

194 lbs @ 5' 9"


----------



## JM

235 lbs 6' 3"


----------



## mal

im right down to 15-4 at the mo,my aim is to be

15 dead at my best next year,with a 30tyish waist.

that will do me lol.


----------



## jaggs90

182lbs

6'1


----------



## phenom82

236 lbs @ 5'7


----------



## Barker

181 @ 6'


----------



## xpower

Less every week at the mo lol (cutting that greed off)


----------



## krave

220 lbs. 5,10", with some bodyfat over what id like.

Will add my weight is up and down daily atm.


----------



## Dazza

206lb, bit of fat but still fit into 32" jeans easy, so im happy.


----------



## Guest

228lb this morning. i realised i was heavy when i jumped in the air and got stuck


----------



## bizzlewood

191 at 5'7

last time i checked which was last year summer


----------



## anabolik

204 lbs at around 15-16% bf

I always thought I was 5'8 but measured myself last night and was closer to 5'7. I've lost an inch in height! lol


----------



## flinty90

238 pounds at 5 ft 10, target for june 2011 205 pounds of lean machine lol .....


----------



## thaiman

13 stone 5, maybe more on a good day


----------



## xpower

About 175lbs at the moment 5ft8'


----------



## benicillin

264lbs at 6ft 2


----------



## itsjosh

bodyfit said:


> is it just me that's 130llbs.....


Im 133 @ 5'5"


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Im 6''4 190lbs i need to work on everything except my arms :laugh:


----------



## J55TTC

5'9" 75kg 10% bf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeee

86kg at 5,10.... ish


----------



## Raptor

Today im 209lb @ 6 foot


----------



## doylejlw

Today 210lbs 5'9


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Holy sh!t this thread was started in 2003?! That would make it... *ponders* 7 years old!


----------



## Little Ron

6ft & 245lbs. Must try harder.


----------



## bigbear21

update 6ft and a bit and 26 st 4 lb (368lb)


----------



## bizzlewood

bigbear21 said:


> update 6ft and a bit and 26 st 4 lb (368lb)


****ing hell 26st!!!!


----------



## cult

bigbear21 said:


> update 6ft and a bit and 26 st 4 lb (368lb)


You either eat a horse a day or jabbing some serious amount of gear


----------



## Team1

cultivator said:


> You either eat a horse a day or jabbing some serious amount of gear


i know guys 12 stone on more gear than Big Yogi Bear.


----------



## -tommyboiii-

70 kg ''/ at 5'8'' .....dammmmn


----------



## cult

Team1 said:


> i know guys 12 stone on more gear than Big Yogi Bear.


How much , id be intersted to hear this one, not that im saying your full sh1te but just curious to see theyre cycles


----------



## bigbear21

cultivator said:


> How much , id be intersted to hear this one, not that im saying your full sh1te but just curious to see theyre cycles


okmy current cycle which is the biggest ive ever done by far

800 test

400 tren

400 mast

100mg oxy daily

100mg anavar daily

previously the most ive done is 600mg test 300 tren weekly with 100mg oxy daily

i eat approx 12000 calories a day 10000 from food 2000 from drinks

im by no mean lean but abs are just visable and all basic muscle have visible shape and some vascularity


----------



## Raptor

bigbear21 said:


> okmy current cycle which is the biggest ive ever done by far
> 
> 800 test
> 
> 400 tren
> 
> 400 mast
> 
> 100mg oxy daily
> 
> 100mg anavar daily
> 
> previously the most ive done is 600mg test 300 tren weekly with 100mg oxy daily
> 
> *i eat approx 12000 calories a day *10000 from food 2000 from drinks
> 
> im by no mean lean but abs are just visable and all basic muscle have visible shape and some vascularity


Jesus!

And cultivator some people are just big anyway, big bear would be 20st + easy anyway gear free


----------



## bigbear21

The Raptor said:


> Jesus!
> 
> And cultivator some people are just big anyway, big bear would be 20st + easy anyway gear free


yup thats pretty much right was just shy of 20st in ok condition as a natty


----------



## Guest

6ft 5 and 20st 1 atm, getting rid of a bit of blubber. After chrimbo its hard at it Test/Tren time.


----------



## NICK_1

225lbs 6ft


----------



## Guest

Im up to around 315lbs at the moment. 6'4"


----------



## RACK

227lb today at 5ft 9in


----------



## Guest

230lb today. that needs adressing asap before xmas


----------



## LukeC

119lbs empty stomach. 5'11


----------



## paul81

167 i believe, although not weighed myself for a week so hoping for a bit more


----------



## paddyrr3

195lb @ 5ft 10


----------



## Nathrakh

15st from yesterday at 5'9


----------



## Suprakill4

13.6 at 5'9 at the moment.


----------



## Guest

318lbs this morning. 6'4"

Need to do some cutting after crimbo. Get below the magic 20stone mark again:lol:


----------



## jw1202

194 at 5.9"


----------



## Dazza

Was 13st 4llb back early september, currently 15st 2lb.


----------



## Ninja

97kg at 178cmh34r:


----------



## Raptor

Today lol 220lbs but thats with xmas plump


----------



## SiPhil

The Raptor said:


> Today lol 220lbs but thats with xmas plump


Don't you mean pizza plump?


----------



## Raptor

SiPhil said:


> Don't you mean pizza plump?


Pizza, Curry, Chinese....

And in about 10 minutes fish chips peas curry sauce, bread to dip! LOL


----------



## bigbrad

117 kg @ 6"3 ;()


----------



## zoco

195lbs @ 5'10''


----------



## littlesimon

Currently 20st 12lb/132.5kg @ 6'3"


----------



## Stripper

189lbs @ 5'8"


----------



## Clubber Lang

currently 17st 8lb

what that is in lbs i dont know ha


----------



## Stripper

Clubber Lang said:


> currently 17st 8lb
> 
> what that is in lbs i dont know ha


Times your KG weight by 2.2


----------



## Big chris

Just stepped on scales this morn, 21st bang on 294 lbs and falling as of 1st Jan.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

112kg this morning


----------



## Rotsocks

14 and a half stone 1st thing in morning at 5'6" and about 13% bf.

Jumped on the scales one night over xmas after eating/drinking all day and was just over 15 stone


----------



## Big chris

Dont even wanna think about my bf% at the mo, ill give it a few months yet,ha ha


----------



## Hard Trainer

Around 260lbs, tryin to lean down too 16 stone


----------



## Fatstuff

18 st 1 - 5 ft 11 27%bf(high I know but shedding it daily)


----------



## JKDRob

190 lbs


----------



## BoxerJay

About 202lbs at the moment, but it's mostly related to me being 6ft 5, i'm not skinny but not as big as you would expect someone shorter weighing the same would be


----------



## doylejlw

97kg today at 5'9 and about 15% bf


----------



## IrishRaver

161lb's @ 5'8 - needs a lil trim


----------



## SteamRod

5 10" 240 and gaining


----------



## stevolution

just under 17 stones .


----------



## marknorthumbria

15 stone, 6 foot.....with shoes on lol


----------



## Grantewhite

198lbs 179lbs lean mass 5ft 10.


----------



## chris6046

6.2ft and 12 stone


----------



## switch

Too much... mental note.... need to cut right down 

you could have done it in Kilo allways seems better that way.


----------



## Nickthegreek

93.8 kg this morning upon waking .


----------



## austin84

13.3 st


----------



## Sk1nny

196 ATM and every pound is a struggle


----------



## alty83

6ft 225lbs

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## xpower

around 193lbs @ the mo (still climbing) 5'7"


----------



## will-uk

200lb @ the mo! 6'1"


----------



## eezy1

186 - 6`2


----------



## UncleSimit

158lbs @ about 5'7


----------



## Conscript

I tend to float around 108-112kg, I always lose a bit of weight at the weekend because I'm a slacker!!!!


----------



## stokey-leroy

190lbs me - I used to be 225lb when I played rugby at school but it was allllllllllll fat - slimmed down to 190lb and have kept it in this range for a while now but have only been going to the gym recently and put on half a stone whilst dropping body fat which is good


----------



## ian73

297 lbs but not in great shape lol ....


----------



## bmc

At the moment and I'm off cycle I'm

227lbs 5ft 11


----------



## Mowgli

Weight is usually constant between 100-105kg depending on diet and gear use.

Currently sitting at 103kg as of this morning.


----------



## Unlucky Luke

I really need to eat more im like 6ft 2"/3" and im only 80kg


----------



## bmc

bmc said:


> At the moment and I'm off cycle I'm
> 
> 227lbs 5ft 11


I'm down to 16st 1 that's 6lbs I've lost.

How I love this t3


----------



## chris l

just completed my 1st week of sdrol gone from 179 to 184.6, will i hit the 190 mark????


----------



## Al n

I weigh about 179 or something like that. I struggle getting above 13 stone without just getting fat.


----------



## Ts23

the novice said:


> Hello to everyone, i am 287lbs and have just started using aas this year. i find it really easy to put weight on but have to be carefull not to put to much fat on.


287lbs with not much fat? lol   how tall are you 7 foot


----------



## Mr Mongol

This thread first started in 2003 still goes


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

96 pounds with my teeth being half of my weight


----------



## bmc

Mr Mongol said:


> This thread first started in 2003 still goes


Peoples weight changing all the time on a bodybuilding forum I know it's mad


----------



## Irish Beast

20 stone 3lbs


----------



## shane89

16stone 11 at 6ft 4 got a long way to go yet


----------



## JS95

158lbs and 5ft9 just starting A LONG bulk :')


----------



## Hampy71

201lbs from 189 five weeks ago. Thank you pmag!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

242 lbs @ 5' 11"

Holding too much fat on the belly though :thumbdown: ..big cycle coming in the run up to xmas with a new diet helped out by you guys


----------



## H10dst

5 ft 11 and 14 stone. Carrying to much fat on moobs and belly thought I think?


----------



## cat88

5ft3, 54kg/ 119lbs


----------



## Mitch.

Wish you could change poll answer.

Was ~160lbs when I answered but now 183lbs.


----------



## -AC-

2.5 weeks ago i was 180lbs

now im 204lbs. lol. post-diet rebound FTW


----------



## bigpit

256 lb at the mo. aprox 18% body fat though...:no: hoping to get down to 240lb though when i start my cruise in 2wks.


----------



## ryda

6ft 3

245lb  and id say most of it is muscle


----------



## Dazza

5ft 10" 230lbs

Packing a bit of fat, but nothing worth worrying about. Hopefully the tauro test will help lean things out in my favour.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

5ft 2 (the height of nonsense  )

143lbs (9.5 stone) offseason.

I compete at around a stone less.


----------



## Conscript

Down from 248lbs to 210lbs with abs, at 6'4 so not big enough hence a big bulk due after summer!


----------



## DeanoXman

On cycle at 17 stone on the dot at present - 6 foot 4 inches. And no, that's not me in the picture. It is muscle and not fat


----------



## Guest

6 foot 1 inch or just about 98/99kg


----------



## stuart.s

bout 215lbs at 5ft 6


----------



## Guest

6ft 5 - 21st 5 / 136kg as of last week


----------



## LeBigMac

6ft 1 - weigh in on Friday I hit 97.8kg with a bf of 15-16% hope to reach 105-108 during the remaining 8 weeks of my cycle.


----------



## Jay_1986

175lb, 5ft 8. Was 185lb. Hoping to cut down to 160lb and 10-12% body-fat by Xmas. Lean bulk to 185lb after that by Spring.


----------



## eezy1

currently 14 stone


----------



## stevolution

currently 17 stone 8 pounds at 5ft 10


----------



## Papa Lazarou

114.7kg @ 6' an a little.

(that's 18 an a bit stone or 253lb).


----------



## andyfrance001

Ibs !! Stones and ounces here in England so had to start writing that down to see, there is 14lbs to a stone if i'm correct so thats 18st 1oz equals 253.4lbs


----------



## Wardy211436114751

About 184lbs at 5'9 but happy 

Would possibly like to get up to 190-200lbs at 10%ish bf but would rather be lifting heavy poundages than weighing heavy poundages :lol:


----------



## xkrdan

was 14 stone in july 196lbs and now im down to 166 and still cutting my abs are near when i tense just them bottom buggers!


----------



## FemaleWarrior

approx 8st 7lbs, 5'5" 10% bf -- but then Im a girl. I never really weigh. the mirror tells me the info i need regarding my shape&size


----------



## Hayesy

12 stone bf 9%


----------



## Ser

9st 8lb( i lost a few pound in the last few weeks) All ab's and serratus on show, splits in the legs and glutes etc, no idea of actual percentage though. WANT 10st badly...

Am just under 5'4"


----------



## laurie g

274.5lbs as of wednesday when i last weighed myself- so a good 19 and a half stone at the mo


----------



## F.M.J

Last time I came into this thread I selected the 180-190 lbs option I'm now 220 lbs at around 12% bodyfat - goal for this time next year is 230 lbs @ 12% or lower bodyfat!

I'm 6'4"

Just checked my first post in this thread, I've gained 35 lbs since then and hit my 'long term goal', 220 lbs was my long term goal 2 years ago!! Bloody hell lol thats weird, because I still feel like a skinny bugger half the time!


----------



## TheThomo25

242lbs thats about 17stone, 5ft 8in, bf 20-24%


----------



## adlewar

117kg at 6'2"

feel small ...........


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Bang on 14st (well 196lbs) at 5'10. Tiny compared to you units!


----------



## fitrut

10 stones at 5'4'' with 29% bf  (7 weeks ago 7.8 stone with bf 18% at the same 5'4'')

no good no good


----------



## MattGriff

Right now about 130kgs


----------



## VeNuM

I wieghed 203 llb a few day ago, probably sitting a shade under 200 now, I should go check..


----------



## Papa Lazarou

18 stone 7lb this morning. Aiming for 19 stone by the end of Jan with some extra LBM 

259lb in BBing stats or 117.48kg


----------



## Dux

213lbs this morning, trying to get down to 203 before next cycle starts.

Which could be tricky with Xmas coming up


----------



## Barker

13stone 11 atm, just got up and been to toilet.

Which is weird cause my diet has been slacking. Fluctuates all the time, guessing due to creatine and water.


----------



## Clubber Lang

17st 6 as off last Friday

had my wallet in my pocket too lol


----------



## plox

i voted in the 221 to 235 bracket as thats what im normally at. that being said, i havent seen a pair of scales since october.


----------



## eezy1

i float around the 185lb mark


----------



## flinty90

234 pound as of this morning


----------



## Dux

227, that's just short of a stone since I started this cycle.


----------



## Guest

22st 1 (140.1kg / 308lb) from thursday gone


----------



## Dazza

Currently 222lbs dry, will probably need to lose another 10lbs to be in decent nick.


----------



## barsnack

fcuk sake im 177lbs, i feel disabled in this site


----------



## big steve

221 pounds this morning


----------



## LukeV

192lbs. Have been heavier but that was down to flab :tongue: , weight is just a meaningless number though without bodyfat % and height. I was more concerned with what the scales said when i started, but i agree with anabolic ^ Always go by how i look and what weights i use now.


----------



## vtec_yo

Around 235lbs at 6`4. But I am pretty fat.


----------



## Quinn92

Around 265lbs now, but I am 6'6 so still a bean pole


----------



## JANIKvonD

musta been about the 235lb mark when i voted. 205ish now


----------



## MattGriff

I'm about 300lbs as the moment - wif dem dere abs, you jelly?


----------



## geeby112

6ft 15 stone 10%bf


----------



## Hayesy

175 lbs


----------



## Nickthegreek

Ha not sure my weigh in is on Monday but I hope it's less than last week!!!


----------



## 36-26

About 200lbs at the moment


----------



## Dazza

196lbs dry.

Carbed up err add say at least 6-7lbs to that figure.

Hopefully i'll be over 190lbs once i start bulking again, we shall see i want a six pack this time around, taking an age mind.


----------



## silver

My old Ju-jitsu instuctor was an ex-competative bodybuilder but had kept near all his size and weighed in at about 260lb. Watched him driving his old banged up corsa one day and notice the was alot of lean on his side haha


----------



## shoulders

251.4lbs


----------



## The Guvnor

ATM about 260lbs. Started a cut today and hoping to drop about 20lbs.


----------



## Fluffchucker

229 just now.... Looking to bulk to 250/60....may take 2-3 cycles....


----------



## Scrawny

About 138lbs..yep I'm massive


----------



## synthasize

around 220lbs, probably 18-20%bf @ 5ft 10


----------



## harryalmighty

who revived this prehistoric thread? and i weigh ****all.


----------



## carly

12stone 4lbs me


----------



## Lew1s

192 lbs


----------



## Musclegirl

71kg-ish. Think that's just over 11stone. Fvck knows what that is is lbs though.


----------



## Leeds89

Musclegirl said:


> 71kg-ish. Think that's just over 11stone. Fvck knows what that is is lbs though.


154lbs is 11 stone


----------



## Musclegirl

Thank you


----------



## Hartman

About 252 pounds, in the middle of a cycle at the mo... Would like to cut down to around 225/230 later in the year.


----------



## Hartman

Musclegirl said:


> 71kg-ish. Think that's just over 11stone. Fvck knows what that is is lbs though.


156.5 lbs


----------



## Musclegirl

Lol thank you hskee - am too lazy to do the conversion


----------



## eezy1

currently 13.5. 14 stone here i come. wanna stay lean tho


----------



## alexyZZZ

currently 260lbs looking to cut to 200lbs!


----------



## MattGriff

302lbs last night


----------



## Conscript

252lbs @ 6'4


----------



## Slater8486

I was about 11,8 before cycle and am now about 12,8.

First cycle too, was shocked when I hit the scale! As to look at myself I don't think I've gotton bigger!


----------



## murphy2010

just over 6 foot and currently about 15stone 7


----------



## Fluffchucker

Just notched up 17st 4 @ 6'3


----------



## Clubber Lang

currently 17.8 @ 6'2.


----------



## dipdabs

Bunch of fat [email protected]! Lol.

7.6


----------



## Huntingground

Currently about 266lbs. On a cycle at the moment so will easily break 270lbs 

Big cut coming up I reckon.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

None of your dam business ya nosey fecker


----------



## QUEST

213lbs .......


----------



## chris l

5ft8, on cycle and weighed in this morning at 188


----------



## Guest

<------- @ 6' 5"


----------



## ryda

Still 6"3 but now weighing 259lbs on a cycle of food and protein shakes


----------



## musclemate

217lbs or 98kg


----------



## paulandabbi

266lbs at 5ft11


----------



## Rick89

currently dieted down from around 19 stone to 17 stone


----------



## bobbydrake

5.9' and 147lbs (really need to put more muscle on)!


----------



## IGotTekkers

I weigh about tree fiddy


----------



## Carbon-12

I've just started my fourth week of dieting and have gone up to 120 lbs from 110 lbs lol so yeah, getting there!


----------



## alan_wilson

I'm 5.11 I weigh 13.8


----------



## kingdale

17 stone at 5' 10"


----------



## wezo

18stone 2lb 5" 7"


----------



## MF88

14st 3 1/4lbs last night.


----------



## xpower

5'8" 200lbs


----------



## ClarkyBoy

218lbs as of this morning. 6ft tall.


----------



## TommyP87

Got anything to add to this one @wylde99?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

5' 10" Currently at 16st 7lbs or 231 lbs natty 

Strong bump


----------



## EpicSquats

5'11" 91kg.


----------



## Jack of blades

What the heck this is really old


----------



## SwoleTip

5'11, 184lbs. I'll off myself if I'm not 200lbs by the end of the year


----------



## nWo

215lbs today.



TommyP87 said:


> Got anything to add to this one @wylde99?


 Apart from too many capital letters?


----------



## Henda83

6'1" unsure of weight was always 113-115 kg when I was a lazy c**t fitter definatley a bit less now back in building trade. Have no scale always just got weighed at work in my old job


----------



## gymaddict1986

Jack of blades said:


> What the heck this is really old


 Only 15 years old mate :whistling:


----------



## Sphinkter

82kg/180lbs in the docs last week 5'9 and a midges baw hair


----------



## anna1

58 kg .. and I've been trying to drop down to 57 for a month and a half now :lol:

x


----------



## EpicSquats

anna1 said:


> 58 kg .. and I've been trying to drop down to 57 for a month and a half now :lol:
> 
> x


 How tall are you?


----------



## anna1

EpicSquats said:


> How tall are you?


 1,68 cm


----------



## EpicSquats

anna1 said:


> 1,68 cm


 Very good. Not a dwarf then. :lol:


----------



## swole troll

277lb

6'2

body fat % off the charts

i couldnt give a f**k about having abs, i just want to be as strong as i possibly can be

already had abs many times, was easy as s**t to achieve, 7 plate deadlift is proving more tricky


----------



## Pancake'

swole troll said:


> 277lb
> 
> 6'2
> 
> body fat % off the charts
> 
> i couldnt give a f**k about having abs, i just want to be as strong as i possibly can be
> 
> already had abs many times, was easy as s**t to achieve, 7 plate deadlift is proving more tricky


 "Please.. no more tren cough."


----------



## swole troll

Pancake' said:


> "Please.. no more tren cough."


 lol

i think i was trying to look for the best lighting but then remembered i have 0 definition to highlight

also ftr tren cough as horrendous as it is ive only had it a handful of times despite many many tren shots
now acid reflux, that is the bane of my steroid use, thee worse side imo


----------



## GMDJ

~185 and 5'10. Shitty narrow shoulders so probably look heavier side on at least.


----------



## Nara

5'8 176ish


----------



## EpicSquats

swole troll said:


> 277lb
> 
> 6'2
> 
> body fat % off the charts
> 
> i couldnt give a f**k about having abs, i just want to be as strong as i possibly can be
> 
> already had abs many times, was easy as s**t to achieve, 7 plate deadlift is proving more tricky


 Man's noticed a spider on the ceiling and has clearly sh1t himself.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Weighed myself 5 minutes ago.

19st 1lb

121kg

267lb

Upon waking I think I was 18st 11 last time I weighed myself first thing. (After a pee obviously).


----------



## 75013

90kg, 6'2". Lots seem to say 'big for a surfer'.


----------



## Will2309

230lb, trying to get to 220lb, need to get to 210lb.

Keep failing though.


----------



## Rhinoceros

101kg on the road to 114


----------



## ausmaz

110kg or 242lbs @ 6'3

Down from 120kg+ and feel much better for it


----------



## Stephen9069

Down from 19st 6lb(124kg) to 18st 4lb(116kg) at 6ft 4

At my heaviest i was just over 22 stone a couple of years ago.


----------



## Toranator

Some big guys but I'm down from 191lbs to 180lbs just poor diet and no gear since December. Roll on home July back on everything big time.


----------



## Jordan08

90 kgs. Would stay here for another 4 months and then would cut.


----------



## Mayzini

currently cutting but sitting at 106KG at 5.11, hope to drop to below 100kg before I go away, 8 weeks out today.


----------



## pyromaniak16

76kg at 5'6"ish ffs I'm small


----------

